# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Kako možemo pomoci suzbijanju neznanja o dojenju?

## ninet

Napravilo bosanskohercegovacki roditeljski forum....Pa kaze:

"XY je sada malo preko 4 mjeseca. Kad je imao 3 i 1/2, pocela sam mu davati po malo pasirane banane s mlijekom, sto bi pojeo. Probala sam onda sa ****-ovim kasicama i od svih kasica, jedino hoce onu jabuka-mrkva, sve druge odbija. One sa povrcem takodje. Sad kad je vec malo ojacao, nemam pojma sta da mu dajem, ne mogu mu stalno davati bananu?! Inace pije (kršitelj koda)2. 
Sta bi se moglo praviti od povrca da bi eventualno jeo?! Pire krompir vise razblazen mlijekom? Pasirani grasak s mlijekom? Je li mu to rano jos uvijek. Cak sta vise, mislim da ce odbiti. Ako odbija sad, mozda zato sto naprosto ne prihvaca sada, a kasnije ce htjeti?! Stvarno nemam pojma. 

Ah, da prije mjesec dana sam dobila maline, pa sam mu ih dala onako izgnjecene i to je naprosto stukao.  

....itd itd"

E sad ne zelim tracati majku koja sigurno zeli najbolje svom djetetu, ali me zgrazava ovoliko neznanje.....A jos me vise zgrazava sto nisam u stanju napisati suvisao odgovor a da u njemu nema "Zidane" efeka. Steta je ionako vec napravljena....Uvijek se grozno osjecam jer ne znam kako i da li reagovati na ovakav zlocin....da zlocin, prema bebi....A ne mogu je uputiti na Rodu jer je na Rodi, bar pretpostavljam, vec bila....
Majke mi...lose mi je!!!!  :Sad: 

_anchie76 editirala naslov_

----------


## wewa

> Napravilo bosanskohercegovacki roditeljski forum....Pa kaze:
> 
> "XY je sada malo preko 4 mjeseca. Kad je imao 3 i 1/2, pocela sam mu davati po malo pasirane banane s mlijekom, sto bi pojeo. Probala sam onda sa ****-ovim kasicama i od svih kasica, jedino hoce onu jabuka-mrkva, sve druge odbija. One sa povrcem takodje. Sad kad je vec malo ojacao, nemam pojma sta da mu dajem, ne mogu mu stalno davati bananu?! Inace pije (kršitelj koda)2. 
> Sta bi se moglo praviti od povrca da bi eventualno jeo?! Pire krompir vise razblazen mlijekom? Pasirani grasak s mlijekom? Je li mu to rano jos uvijek. Cak sta vise, mislim da ce odbiti. Ako odbija sad, mozda zato sto naprosto ne prihvaca sada, a kasnije ce htjeti?! Stvarno nemam pojma. 
> 
> Ah, da prije mjesec dana sam dobila maline, pa sam mu ih dala onako izgnjecene i to je naprosto stukao.  
> 
> ....itd itd"
> 
> ...


Pokusaj se navici. 
Ja nisam uspjela niti mislim da cu ikad.


kaze jedna: dojila sam iskljucivo, samo dodavala malo vode i nezasladjenog caja.
jedna trudnica pita moju prijateljicu, majku 11-mjesecne bebe do kada je dojila. kad je cula da i dalje doji kaze OZBILJNO! odakle ti mlijeko, kako mozes, itd...
rodici naglo nestalo mlijeko kad je izasla iz bolnice s bebom teskom 1800 grama...

primjera milion, da ti dodje muka.

----------


## Njojza

ninet, ja i dalje kosu cupam, radi tudjih gresaka i gluposti i razmisljam po cijele dane o toj djeci kad vidim sta im rade roditelji a nisu toga ni svjesni (ili mozda jesu)

nego daj ti nama link na forum pa da ih idemo malo obuciti   :Grin:  
pa ja, tako suptilno upadnes i krenes sa edukacijom

----------


## wewa

> ninet, ja i dalje kosu cupam, radi tudjih gresaka i gluposti i razmisljam po cijele dane o toj djeci kad vidim sta im rade roditelji a nisu toga ni svjesni (ili mozda jesu)
> 
> nego daj ti nama link na forum pa da ih idemo malo obuciti   
> pa ja, tako suptilno upadnes i krenes sa edukacijom


a onda te prozovu frustriranom, ustogljenom, ogranicenom i netolerantnom...

----------


## ninet

bebano.com

 :/ 

Poenta i jeste u tome, kako ih probati (necu biti pretenciozna pa reci educirati) navesti na pravi put, a ne udariti ih glavom pri tom?
Treba mi psihofizicka priprema.....

----------


## ninet

Mene pozdera to ZASTO......Zasto ona (bilo koja iz wewinih primjera ili bilo cijih primjera) i ja imamo tako razlicite stavove i praksu, a izlozene smo istim podrazajima izvana, informacijama i trebalo bi da imamo iste motive kad su nam djeca u pitanju....?

----------


## Arijana

Evo, zavirila...
Go, Nina, go  :D

----------


## ninet

A mogla bi ih i ti doci "oprati" koji put...Medjudrzavna saradnja bilateralnog karaktera....  :Grin:

----------


## Arijana

Bolje da se držim postrani (dok izdržim   :Grin:  ) jer nisam baš taktična, nažalost.. :/

----------


## Njojza

> Njojza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ninet, ja i dalje kosu cupam, radi tudjih gresaka i gluposti i razmisljam po cijele dane o toj djeci kad vidim sta im rade roditelji a nisu toga ni svjesni (ili mozda jesu)
> 
> nego daj ti nama link na forum pa da ih idemo malo obuciti   
> pa ja, tako suptilno upadnes i krenes sa edukacijom
> 
> 
> a onda te prozovu frustriranom, ustogljenom, ogranicenom i netolerantnom...


mislis? hehehe

----------


## Njojza

ma ljudi ovo je preidivno
na tom forumu pise

Ukupan broj komentara naših članova je 773
Registrovani članovi 42

pa to je tako malo ljudi koji pricaju nebuloze da se isplati otici i izvrsiti preobracenje
ne salim se...

----------


## ninet

Pa izvolte se registrovati....Ne mogu ja sve sama...  :Razz:  
Juris braco, a ja cu za vama....

----------


## Arijana

Svi uđuture   :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

> Pa izvolte se registrovati....Ne mogu ja sve sama...  
> Juris braco, a ja cu za vama....


ja cu veceras ili ujutro 
sad odoh u kupovinu wc solja i lavaboa, slavina i ostalih ....  :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

ja se regala - pa da snimim malo kako to izgleda   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ... 

još nisam vidjela da neko spominje smokiće...   :Razz:

----------


## andrea

i ja sam se ugurala  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

andrea, jesi ponijela lonac sarme?   :Laughing:

----------


## andrea

to ću kad me koja pozove na zimovanje  :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

a skuzila sam sve
ima i jos piplova s rode
odoh u istragu   :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

> to ću kad me koja pozove na zimovanje


evo bujrum odmah

----------


## sorciere

mašala! ja ću donijet krumpira!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nelzi

sad cu i ja  :Smile:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Pa malo ih educirajte...nemojte samo puno pricati...  :Grin:

----------


## Natasa30

One misle da ono sto rade je 100% ispravno. Ako se upadne tamo naglo i krene pricati naglo kako, sto i zasto, samo ce se osjecati napadnutima. Treba ih lagano i sigurno nauciti i poslati prema ispravnom. Mozda ih malo uputiti na nas forum i portal da malo procitaju. Sve samo polako. Meni je iskreno zao kad vidim da jos uvjek neko misli da dohrana ide s 4.5 mjeseca. Bas tuzno.

----------


## mendula

Imate li vi u BIH paket Sretna beba? Paket je inače uglavnom promotivno smeće, ali ima vrlo vrijednu knjižicu "Moja prva godina".
Tamo piše da dohrana počinje od 6 mjeseci. Vjerujem da je to knjiga koja je svim majkama u HR dostupna i bar malo zavire u nju. Zato valjda kod nas postoji svijest o tih 6 mjeseci (svijest, ne i praksa :/ ).
Ima li kod vas tako neke opće poduke, svima poznate?

----------


## bera

ja nisam sigurna postoji li bilo kakva poduka, sve što sam ja naučila je samoinicijativno traženjem informacija što na rodi, što na internetu....sada sam i ja tamo virnula, fakat treba reagirati ali što je veoma bitno naglasiti jeste da je FAKAT DOBRO da je i u BiH počeo da djeluje jedan forum o roditeljstvu jer do sada to nisam vidjela, pa možda nakon određenog vremena i dobrih smjernica sa naše strane   :Grin:   da se oformi udruga slična rodi, koja bi se malo više brinula o natalitetu, dojenju, obavještavanjima. Pa ljudi mi nemamo ni sos telefon za dojenje, niti provjeru autosjedalice kao da smo u 19 vijeku...neka je samo nešto počelo, a bilo bi dobro kada bi članovi rode mogli malo pomoći da taj forum krene u pravom smijeru, a mi mame iz sarajeva i BiH upošte bi trebale se možda udružiti kako bi možda i realizirali ovu ideju oko udruge jer fakat nam je potrebna, ovdje ne samo da je sve obavijeno velom tradicije, nego ljudi često negiraju da nisu u pravu. Pa eto ja mislim da je stvarno vrijeme da i mi u BiH nešto kvalitetno oformimo + uz to da osvijestimo šire narodne mase. Ah bash sam danas raspoložena za revoluciju

----------


## barakuda

Eno se i ja registrirala, ali ne mogu slati poruke...koliko vremena nakon registracije treba proci da mogu postati?? Inace, jedva cekam da stupim u akciju   :Laughing:

----------


## smoki

Eto i mene
taram taram  :D 
Mada zaista sumnjam da ćemo što napraviti, ali eto treba probati.
Dohranu, makar kod mene, savjetuju pedijatri
u državnim ambulantama sa 4 mjeseca.
Ima čak i neka piramida na zidu, kao koje namirnice 
u kojem mjesecu. Znam, jer je mene sestra na pregledu, da sestra
a ne pedijatrica, napala zašto R ne dajem supicu i kašice, kad
se već može. R je tada imala 4,5 mjeseci. E, tad sam stvarno pukla,
nemogu se ni sjetiti što sam joj sve rekla, a sve pred onim ostalim 
mamama. Mora da sam zvučala ko luđakinja

----------


## ninet

Na pomenutom forumu ima dosta mladih mama koje uopste nisu u BIH vec u razvijenim zapadnim zemljama....
Iznenadice vas da je vise od 50% porodilista u BIH Baby Friendly...UNICEF je ovdje od 1993.g i skupa sa lokalnim nevladinim organizacijama i udruzenjima pedijatara i ginekologa, sprovodila se inicijativa promocije dojenja...
Pri domovima zdravlja funkcionisu "skole" za buduce roditelje. Pored psihofizicke pripreme za porod, dojenje je jedna od glavnih tema. 
Svijest postoji......ali kako dodje do kurslusa....ne znam....
Marketing....
Jucer sam nasla i jedan srpski ropditeljski forum doktor.co.yu ili tako nekako, gdje savjetuju da se bebi daju sokici vec sa 3,5 mj. (Mislim da ih je jedna od Rodinih forumasica iz Srbije dobro naribala)
Onda na B92 podatak da tamo svega 11% zena doji....A i u srbiji je UNICEF radio ili radi isto sto i kod nas....
Jednostavno....svijesti ima, ali je trend uzasan svugdje.
Valjda je odgovor u onom clanku "suck this..." :/ 
Ali mene i dalje muci psiholosko - socioloski problem...Zasto sam ja prihvatila teoriju o iskljucivom i produzenom dojenju kao vodilju, a neko drugi nije....

----------


## apricot

samo da izmislim neki neprepoznatljiv nick.
kajsija?   :Laughing:

----------


## nelzi

Uh, ja sa iz Srbije. I pre neki dan dok smo cekali red kod pedijatrice, sve bebe osim nas su imale flasicu. Bila je jedna mlada mama sa malecnom bebom od mesec dana (koja je 2 nedelje bila u bolnici zbog komplikacija sa pupkom), i zapocnemo pricu o dojenju. Nisu joj dali da bude u bolnici, ali ona je to tako prihvatila kao da mora i kraj.  Sada ga ipak doji,  a to sto nosi u flasici je caj, jer je jako zedan. :/
Vrlo je mali broj mama koje poznajem, a da nisu pocele sa eksperimentisanjem i uvodjenjem dohrane pre 4. meseca. Neke su vec uvele keks i griz  sa 2 meseca.
Ima i jos jedan, jako popularan forum, koji je dosta "liberalan" kako u pogledu odabira hrane, tako i u metodama vaspitanja. Naravno, ne generalizujem i ne kazem da su svi tamo takvi, ali skroz mi je drugacija klima tamo.

----------


## leonisa

ma joj, mene su nakon mjesec dana pitali: jel jos dojis? mislim stvarno....

od 8mama s kojima sam ostala u kontaktnu nakon bolnice ni jedna nije nastavila iskljucivo dojiti. a nakon mjeecc dana ni jedna vise nije dojila. kad to pogledam onda ono pitanje da li jos dojim ima smisla. tuzno, ali ima smisla.

----------


## barakuda

Mene je iznenadilo najvise sto na gore spomenutom forumu ima mama iz inostranstva, koje takojer uvode dohranu sa 4 mj., a pouzdano znam za npr. Skandinaviju, da nijedan zdravstveni djelatnik nece preporuciti dohranu prije 6-og mjeseca, ako beba dobro napreduje na majcinom mlijeku. Pretpostavljam da je tu vise na snazi pritisak od strane familije i prijatelja tipa "i mi smo tako radili, pa sta fali nasim bebama". Isto pouzdano znam da se preporucuje produzeno dojenje, sling/marama i zajednicko spavanje (AP)

----------


## gigamama

Mislim da je med. osoblje dosta edukovano, ali im se ne da "ispravljati krivu Drinu". Npr. pedijatar kod kojeg mi idemo preporučuje dojenje barem dvije godine! Rekao mi je da dijete isključivo dojim prvih 6 mjeseci. Odmah mi je objasnio zašto je to neophodno. Naveo mi je sve vrste alergenih namirnica. Odgodio prvo cijepljenje jer je mene bilo strah. Ma čovjek k'o da čita rode svaki dan  :D A kod tog pedijatra je najmanja gužva jer ge žene ne vole. I ja sam dobijala savjete da ne idem kod njega, ali ja sam naopaka uvijek bila   :Grin:  A što ga ne vole? Zato što im govori da krivo rade! Jedino što čovjek brzo priča i djeluje malo rastrseno, ali bože moj niko nije savršen (osim naših malih bebica naravno).

Drugi primjer: vježbe. Od šestog mjeseca idem na vježbe za trudnice. To su psihofizičke prirpreme, pa se osim fizičkih vježbi radi i previjanje bebe, masiranje bebe, pravilno dojenje, njega dojki i bradavica, kako se izboriti protiv epsiziotomije.... 

Kod isključivog dojenja i vježbica imala sam podršku jedne prijateljice i MMa. Ostalo nula budova. Mama me već mjesecima kritikuje kako pobogu mogu mučit dijete da mu ne dajem vode ili sokića. Sveki isto. 

Jedino za što sam doživjela podršku su marama i spavanje u istom krevetu. U mojoj familiji svi su spavali s roditeljima (ja dok nisam ušla u tinejdžersko doba   :Embarassed:  ). A maramu svi vole, znaju da je dobra za djecu i leđa, ali mog A. zovu ciganče, ali onako kroz šalu.

----------


## bera

sorry za OT ali gigamama gdje nadje takvog pedijatra, meni je jednom zapala jedna (dok mi je dr. bila na godišnjem) dini 4 mjeseca i ona meni kaže skuhajte mu koljenicu ja ostala  :shock: , a i dino kada je vidi (ne treba mu ni obratiti se) on već plače

----------


## gigamama

bera, taj doktor je u Vrazovoj, jedini muški. Ja sam čula samo najgore o njemu, kako ne pregleda bebu kako treba, kako je brz... A suština je da jako brzo priča i ne umiljava se bebama i mamama kao druge doktorice. 
Kad smo prvi put išli na kontrolu meni se nije dalo čekati kod preporučenih doktorica, a kod ovog doktora nije bilo gužve. I nakon tog prvog pregleda uvijek idemo kod njega. 
Posljednji put smo bili kod jedne od doktorica jer je naš bio na GO. Pogodi šta mi je rekla, da već sad mogu početi sa sokićima itd. Ja sam samo rekla da je A. isključivo dojen (što je ona pohvalila) i da ga namjeravam isključivo dojiti do punih 6 mjeseci. Onda je ona pohvalila takvu odluku i rekla da je danas malo mama koje su tako pripremljene.
RODE HVALA VAM!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andrea

> Pogodi šta mi je rekla, da već sad mogu početi sa sokićima itd. Ja sam samo rekla da je A. isključivo dojen (što je ona pohvalila) i da ga namjeravam isključivo dojiti do punih 6 mjeseci. Onda je ona pohvalila takvu odluku i rekla da je danas malo mama koje su tako pripremljene.


ja ne razumijem, pošto smatra da je isključivo dojenje super i divi se što su mame tako educirane, zašto i sama ne zagovara isključivo dojenje i ostalo, vezano uz nadohranu, sokove i sl., nego vam prvo preporuči sokiće, pa kad vidi da nejde, onda kaže "super, vidim da ste pripremljeni" i pohvali takvu odluku :? 

to me baš zbunjuje

----------


## ninet

Mene ne....to se zove licemjerje.
A i ovaj primjer gigamame i pedijatra kog ne vole jer se ne ulaguje dovoljno to pokazuje. Mi volimo da nam se povladjuje i da nas se milki po glavi. Ta je pedijatrica to shvatila... :/ 
Sefica BF porodilista u Sarajevu, kad radi u privatnoj praksi, trudnicama savjetuje koristenje **** hrane za trudnice i pise na **** blokicima. a od hrane za trudnice do umjetne hrane za novorodjencad mali je korak.....

----------


## gigamama

andrea, svo to medicinsko osoblje je prošlo dosta seminara i znaju šta je dobro, ali kao što rekoh, slabo imaju motivacije boriti se sa majkama koje su pod uticajem prijatelja i rodbine čija je glavna parola "ma daj djetetu komad pite u ruku, vidiš da je gladno" i "i mi smo tebe tako hranili, pa šta ti fali". 
Nakon što mi je rekla da mogu uvesti sokiće, nastavila je priču kad se šta treba uvoditi i na koji način (podudarno sa tablicama sa foruma), a ja sam je pustila da sve ispriča, pa tek onda rekla kako ću ja   :Grin:  . Mislim da na taj način ne želi direktno kritikovati mame koje su već počele sa dohranom, nego ih indirektno upozoriti šta se smije a šta ne. Ne želi ih odbiti pa da više ne dolaze (a sigurno ima i takvih). Vjerujem da njoj dolaze mame koje već odavno daju sokiće i čajiće, a ona se ne želi svađati. Dok ovaj doktor kod kojeg mi idemo frontalno napada   :Grin:  pa ga se žene boje (a vjerujem da ga neke i mrze).

----------


## supavena

drage moje, 

malo podizem topic

vase "dobronamjerne" savjete u vezi dohrane su pobrisali sa doticnog foruma. Tj. one gdje pitate sto dohrana kada dojite

Fakat ne mogu da vjerujem :shock:. Sve sam teme pregledala da slucajno mi nije promaklo ali eto ipak nisam nasla odgovore od osvjescenih mama, neki dan su bili 

Izgleda da nisu bas friendly sa drugacijim misljenjima. Sva sreca nisam se registrovala, jer bi se tamo sada nasao jedan jako ruzan post  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Fakat sam ljuta. 

pusa svim dojilicama i onima koje ce to postati

----------


## gigamama

Eto još jedan dokaz licemjerja! A kada odu kod pedijatra koji im isto kaže da pogrešno rade, one fino promijene pedijatra   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nelzi

Pa ja sam sad pogledala, neki su i ostali. Ali bez obzira na to, stvarno je grozno to sto su uradili  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## stray_cat

bojim se da bosna nema ekskluzivno pravo na dezinformacije oko brige o bebama i djeci

u knjizici koju tu svi dobiju prilikom prvog pregleda kad dodje patronazna stoji da se djetetu pocne davati dohrana sa 4 mjeseca, da se bebi strpa u ruke lisnato sa sirom, pa nek gricka beba, da mama ima malo vremena za sebe

tu porodiljski traje 16 tjedana i to je vrijeme i prije i poslje poroda i starci najurednije vode bebe od 2 (DVA) mjeseca u vrtic 

mi smo prije 10-ak dana trcali kod naseg doktora jer je sebastian imao trbusnu gripu pa mi je doktor preporucio da mu dam coca colu, i kad sam skoro pala sa stolca od shocka reko mi je doc da tu svi klinci piju colu u toj dobi....

ovdje koliko ja vidim ne doji niko, o nekom produzenom dojenju je definitivno besmisleno raspravljati. zapravo, srela sam u muzickoj prije negdje 8 mjeseci mamu koja mi je po skrivecki prisla i sapnula da i ona doji. samo ona to nije radila javno ko ja nego po skrivecki

----------


## retha

Cekaj,oni su to fakat prebrisali postove?! Ne vjerujem,,i sad sam defintivno uvjerena da iza svega stoje proizvodaci djecje hrane,nema drugog objesnjenja za takvu zadrtost.

----------


## tonija27

Kad sam ja rodila moje zlato je bilo stalno na siki , ne bi li navukla što više mlijeka. Patronažna koja mi je dolazila u kuću rekla mi je da joj dam bocu, pa za dva sata da je podojim dok mi se skupi mlijeka. Nije mi znala objasniti što je sa zakonom ponude i potražnje koji vlada kad sisanja. Nije mi mogla dokazati da će moja beba nakon što proba bocu, prihvatiti dojku. Samo mi je indirektno zaprijetila socijalnom službom, jer ne želim bebi dati bocu i nahraniti je. Zgrožena sam!!!
Cijela se počnem tresti kad tu sestru vidim negdjena putu. Zgrožena sam kad pomislim da bi mi ona mogla ponovo doći nakon drugog poroda.

----------


## tonija27

moram nadodati da sam uspješno isključivo dojila 6 mjeseci, a uz drugu hranu dojimo još i sad sa 18 mj.

----------


## leonisa

je i meni je moja to napravila uz napomenu "da ce mi  beba, pazite sta vam kazem, zavrsiti u klaicevoj dehidrirana na infuziji" 
 :Evil or Very Mad:  svaki put kad je se sjetim!!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma ja sam se uvijek pitala zasto uopce itko zove te patronazne sestre? CEmu ustvari one sluze?!  :?

----------


## leonisa

> Ma ja sam se uvijek pitala zasto uopce itko zove te patronazne sestre? CEmu ustvari one sluze?!  :?


eeeeeee sad i ja znam!  :Wink:

----------


## summer

> Ma ja sam se uvijek pitala zasto uopce itko zove te patronazne sestre? CEmu ustvari one sluze?!  :?


Mi svoju nismo zvali - sama je dosla jer je iz rodilista obavijestena.

Ideja je sama po sebi dobra, da netko majci dodje u prvim danima dati dobre savjete, pokazati nesto ako ne zna ili ima sumnje, ili pregledati savove ili tehniku dojenja... Druga je stvar sto velika vecina sestara ne radi na daljnoj edukaciji i zagovaraju davno zastarjele stavove...
Nama je nasa isto savjetovala nadohranu, ali je nismo poslusali niti je ponovno zvali.

----------


## martinaP

Nemojte tako generalizirati, naša patronažna je bila divna. S pametnim savjetima o dojenju, ništa voda/čaj/adaptirano, brinula se i za mene (šavovi, bradavice, kako se osjećam). Dolazila je svaka 3-4 dana dok pupak nije zacijelio, doći će kad A. navrši 3 mjeseca, pa 6 mjeseci da ga pogleda (iako to ne mora ako je mi ne zovemo). Ostavila je i broj telefona ako nam bilo što zatreba, čak i kad beba već bude veća.
 :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Nemojte tako generalizirati, naša patronažna je bila divna. S pametnim savjetima o dojenju, ništa voda/čaj/adaptirano, brinula se i za mene (šavovi, bradavice, kako se osjećam). Dolazila je svaka 3-4 dana dok pupak nije zacijelio, doći će kad A. navrši 3 mjeseca, pa 6 mjeseci da ga pogleda (iako to ne mora ako je mi ne zovemo). Ostavila je i broj telefona ako nam bilo što zatreba, čak i kad beba već bude veća.


Super da postoje i takve!  :D

----------


## andrea

ooo, postoje, kako ne; moja je bila prava prodojeća, kao da ju je roda odgojila  :Heart:  !

----------


## tonija27

ajme blago ti se. Ja sam danas srela svoju i odma mi je došla muka. mi je nismo zvali nego su je poslali iz rodilišta. A što se tiče drugih savjeta majko mila .... Kad sam je pitala da mi pokaže kako ću okupati bebu, 'Ma ne tribaš kupati dite stalno. NIko nije umra od šporkice, a od propuha je !'
A kad sam joj rekla da mi kaže kako vježbati kukove: ' Ne triba to vježbati, to mame obično mlate bezveze vamo tamo ,a da uopće ne triba, jedino ako si ti imala iščašene kad si bila mala.' (btw. ja jesam imala iščašene, ali joj tada nisam mogla ništa reći jer sam bila zgrožena) 
Još ja budala jedva čekala da mi dođe da me pohvali kako sam odlučna dojilica, kad ono ..........

----------


## white_musk

Ghandi je jednom prilikom tako lijepo rekao:

"najveci pomak koji majka moze uciniti u zivotu svoga djetata jeste pozitivna promjena same sebe"  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ja se registrirala i trenutno sam jedina registrirana na forumu   :Grin:  .

----------


## nelzi

Eh onaj forum o kojem se prica na ovom topicu je malo dete u odnosu na ovaj  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ja sam se prvo počela smijati kad sam vidjela ovu kojoj dijete ima osip od adaptiranog, a kravlje neće pa mu planira dati čokoladno mlijeko, a onda sam shvatila da ona sirota maloumna to ozbiljno misli.  :shock: 
I da ni ona ne voli mlijeko, već sireve i jogurt, ali mu to ne može dati prije spavanja za smirivanje pa bi radije čokoladno.

Nekad stvarno imam osjećaj da živim u balončiću koji nema veze sa stvarnim životom i stvarnim "iskusnim roditeljima" (kako toj individui piše ispod nicka).

----------


## nelzi

nisi sve videla, ja sam se zacudila kod topica "sikanje" ako sam dobro upamtila (nesto oko odbijanja od cice)
ne znam kako su se svi takvi stvorili na jednom mestu

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ajme, nelzi, navukla si me na krivi forum   :Laughing:  
Ove tehnike odvikavanja nakon duuuugih osam mjeseci dojenja su prestrašne (2 dana je plakala, ali treći dan je prihvatila bočicu).

OT: A privikavanje na tutu? Ono tipa: "kažu stare žene da treba dijete politi hladnom vodom da obavi sve u tutu; mojoj je baki svo troje djece išlo na tutu prije prvog rođendana".

----------


## kli_kli

nelzi, ja sam isto tako reagovala kad sam prvi put videla www.roditelj.com forum, na zalost sad treba da se bude registrovan da bi se citalo, ali isti je.

----------


## ana.m

> Ja sam se prvo počela smijati kad sam vidjela ovu kojoj dijete ima osip od adaptiranog, a kravlje neće pa mu planira dati čokoladno mlijeko, a onda sam shvatila da ona sirota maloumna to ozbiljno misli.  :shock: 
> I da ni ona ne voli mlijeko, već sireve i jogurt, ali mu to ne može dati prije spavanja za smirivanje pa bi radije čokoladno.
> 
> Nekad stvarno imam osjećaj da živim u balončiću koji nema veze sa stvarnim životom i stvarnim "iskusnim roditeljima" (kako toj individui piše ispod nicka).


Mommy, daj mi samo reci na kojem podforumu je ovo jer ne mogu naći   :Laughing:

----------


## nelzi

kli kli, mislim da je ovaj na koji sam juce naletela, No1. Na tako malom mestu, tolika koncentracija nebuloznih izjava. Ovaj koji pominjes mislim da nije toliko ekstreman koliko ovaj sto sam mu stavila link.
Mommy, ja sam samo citala  teme o dojenju, al izgleda da cu zaviriti i na osatale.   :Laughing:  
(ma nije ni smesno, zaista je zalosno. Sve su to nekoj deci majke :/ )

----------


## nelzi

definitivno cu se registrovati, i uskociti  al treba sve to iscitati...ovo je za ne poverovati (od 5.-8. posta)

----------


## andrea

:shock: 

 :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

MP, nelzi na kojem vi to forumu čitate, ja sam očito na krivom  :?

----------


## nelzi

Ana, ja sam mislila na ovaj

----------


## irenas

Rodila susjeda prije 5 tjedana,prije 7 dana je prvi put sretnem u šetnji i krene ona.Zločest je i razmažen,nek plače baš me briga,bio je gladan poslije cike  pa sad više ne doji................Tu mi se već smračilo pred očima i velim joj."čuj na inetrnetu ima milijun informacija,ako te nešto zanima ili imaš nekakvih  nedoumica dođi k meni,čitaj i printaj si šta te zanima nema nikakvih problema............"
Dali je dolazila?Naravno da nije.Valjda ona zna šte je najbolje za njezino dijete  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nelzi

ja sam se registrovala, i imam nameru da se aktiviram tamo, verovatno od veceras posto sam sada zauzeta svojim zlocestim razmazenim sincicem  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam se već aktivirala malo   :Grin:  ! 
Na temu koji vrtić/ogradicu kupiti...  :Grin:

----------


## nelzi

Ana super. I ja sam pomalo na temu dojenja, mleka, ishrane bebe...

----------


## roko006

> Nemojte tako generalizirati, naša patronažna je bila divna. S pametnim savjetima o dojenju, ništa voda/čaj/adaptirano, brinula se i za mene (šavovi, bradavice, kako se osjećam). Dolazila je svaka 3-4 dana dok pupak nije zacijelio, doći će kad A. navrši 3 mjeseca, pa 6 mjeseci da ga pogleda (iako to ne mora ako je mi ne zovemo). Ostavila je i broj telefona ako nam bilo što zatreba, čak i kad beba već bude veća.


I naša je patronažna bila super, sve pet. I radije bih danas Roka vodila kod nje nego kod doktorice pedice, 100 put je ugodnija, a čini mi se i iskusnija (ak'ništa drugo, barem je više pričala, pedica samo šuti, čak i zijeva!!!). 

I strašno nas ljuti i frustrira to što pedicu ne mogu promijeniti godinu dana, uf  :Evil or Very Mad:  Malo smo se zaletili kod izbora i dobili krive preporuke i sad imam grč u želucu kad god idemo kod nje! Nadam se da je neću previše trebati...

----------


## keisha

Ne shvatam zar u ljudskom bicu moze biti toliko zlobe i bezobraznosti.To vidim ovdje kod vas ima na pretek.
Fuj!!!!Nemam rijeci!!!

----------


## keisha

Nemam rijeci

----------


## Ivanna

> Ne shvatam zar u ljudskom bicu moze biti toliko zlobe i bezobraznosti.To vidim ovdje kod vas ima na pretek.
> Fuj!!!!Nemam rijeci!!!


 :?

----------


## ana.m

I ja sam malo  :?

----------


## zmaj

:shock:  :shock:  na sve

----------


## Betty

Ja jos uvjek nisam mama ,mozda nisam ni blizu   :Sad:   ali redovno citam sve pdf. i ne mogu da vjerujem da postoji takva neinformisanost roditelja kao na onim forumima . Stvarno sam iznenadjena . 
Jos pisu kako djeca koja doje bolje napreduju od njihove i cude se od cega .  :shock: 
Mislim da je najvise kriva okolina , nase mame , bake , tetke  , svekrve koje se navikle da sopaju djecu sa svim i svacim nakon par mjeseci i onda se hvalile kako njihov _XY_ sve jede . 
Ja vec sad vidim da cu biti proglasena za totalnog idiota od strane MMove familije u kojoj se dojenje do 6 mjeseci smatra plafonom a onda se ukida i prelazi se na hranu koju mi jedemo samo ugnjecenu  ) ALI BAS ME BRIGA .Jednog dana , kada budem imala svoju bebu dojicu je i zivjece "samo " na mom mlijeku .  Hvala Bogu pa me moje surfanje dovelo do Rode , zamisljam sta bi bilo da sam zavrsila negdje drugo neinformisana , kakva sam bila . 
 :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Meni je jedino nepojmljivo da netko tko ima pristup internetu (dakle, dovoljno je educiran da zna uključiti comp i surfati) piše takve nebuloze  :shock: .

----------


## silkica

> Nemam rijeci


Fuj!
Potpisujem Keishu!
Sreća pa postojite vi,pametni!

----------


## zgembo

drage moje i ja sam zgrpžena sta se sve dogadja u bosni i koliko je samo summnje i nepovjerenje u majke koje doje svoju djecu- stalno vidim taj pogled "ima to dijete sta jesti i sto je stalno na siki"
ali ja sam primjetila da je to jako uzraženo u sarajevu nasuprot jednom malom mjestu u bosanskoj posavini. iznenadili su me sa kojim su oduševljenjem prihvatili to sto ja jos uvijek dojim. samo i oni maju predrasude o tome kade treba poceti dodavati hranu, ali ne forsiraju
ja vjerujem da je to u manjim mjestima malo drugacije - dojenje je na prvom mjestu, ali "maoze se malo i dodati necega"
a sto se patronazne sestre tice, mene je moja bukvalno tjerala svaki dan da nastavim sa dojenjem i toliko mi je pomogla da mislim da nje nije bilo da bi mozda i posustala (niasam imala nesto mlijeka, beba ranije rodjena sa 2 kg.......) i mozete zamisliti kako sam se osjecala uz sve one dobronamjerne koji su mi govorili "pa nije jedino jkoje se odhranilo na flašicu" vidi ti muža koliki je itd........
a u sarajevu postoji jos jedan jako veliki problem SONDA NA KOJU HRANE DJECU U PORODILIŠTU

----------


## Betty

Mislim da se ovo zgrazavanje  ne bi trebalo vezati za Bosnu .Toga ima svuda u sve i jednoj drzavi na ovoj planeti . J a sam konkretno mislila na forume ciji su linkovi na ovoj temi ,nisam ni pogledala ciji su forumi , samo sam citala postove ,  ali vidim da ovo poprima malo sire razmjere koje mi se vise ne dopadaju  :/

----------


## lucky day

uf, nisam ni otvarala te forume... vidim da bi mi pozlilo od cokoladi, juhi, cvaraka, ogradica i ostalih izuma civilzacije...
uf, odo' ja u sumu u miru dojit svoje prase...  :Grin:

----------


## kornjaca

ma dajte  molim vas, je li netko procitao sve teme tamo pa da vidi kako se cure svim snagama bore da podrze dojenje, i nitko ne jede mame koje nisu dojile. 
ja sam vas do sada redovno citala, nisam postala, a sad mi se cini da se neki smatraju visim bicima po zemljopisnoj osnovi.

i ako vam se ne dopada, nemojte citati. 
blago vama koje  savrseno znate sve.

----------


## lejla

Super cure. Sad' sto se tice borbe protiv vjetrenjaca - ne znam sta je dobra taktika. Kako kaze Stray - nije BiH jedina sa ukorjenjenim pogresnim savjetima. Ali sto je srcu blize - vise i boli!!

I ja sam se prijvila se na forum - samo jos da postanem aktivni clan.

----------


## keisha

Slazem se sa kornajcom u potpunosti. Ja sam bila ucesnik ovog foruma, rado ga citala i smatrala ga jako dobrim.Textove sam cak vase postirala i na druge forume kao korisne savjete i slicno. Ali ovo od vas nisam ocekivala da "pljujete" na druge forume, da omalovazavate majke, clanice drugih foruma i da se rugate to prelazi sve granice.A ko ste vi da sudite je li neko dobra majka ili nije? Uzasno.Ako vam se ne svidja zasto idete na druge forume i citate.Eto necu vise pisati....Mene vrijedja jer sam jedan od clanova doticnog foruma i tice se mene naravno direktno cak i spominjanje Skandinavije je bilo na moj racun.Zao mi je sto je tako....
Molim admina da izbrise moje postove i mene kao clana sa ovog foruma!

----------


## keisha

Slazem se sa kornajcom u potpunosti. Ja sam bila ucesnik ovog foruma, rado ga citala i smatrala ga jako dobrim.Textove sam cak vase postirala i na druge forume kao korisne savjete i slicno. Ali ovo od vas nisam ocekivala da "pljujete" na druge forume, da omalovazavate majke, clanice drugih foruma i da se rugate to prelazi sve granice.A ko ste vi da sudite je li neko dobra majka ili nije? Uzasno.Ako vam se ne svidja zasto idete na druge forume i citate.Eto necu vise pisati....Mene vrijedja jer sam jedan od clanova doticnog foruma i tice se mene naravno direktno cak i spominjanje Skandinavije je bilo na moj racun.Zao mi je sto je tako....
Molim admina da izbrise moje postove i mene kao clana sa ovog foruma!

----------


## keisha

Slazem se sa kornajcom u potpunosti. Ja sam bila ucesnik ovog foruma, rado ga citala i smatrala ga jako dobrim.Textove sam cak vase postirala i na druge forume kao korisne savjete i slicno. Ali ovo od vas nisam ocekivala da "pljujete" na druge forume, da omalovazavate majke, clanice drugih foruma i da se rugate to prelazi sve granice.A ko ste vi da sudite je li neko dobra majka ili nije? Uzasno.Ako vam se ne svidja zasto idete na druge forume i citate.Eto necu vise pisati....Mene vrijedja jer sam jedan od clanova doticnog foruma i tice se mene naravno direktno cak i spominjanje Skandinavije je bilo na moj racun.Zao mi je sto je tako....
Molim admina da izbrise moje postove i mene kao clana sa ovog foruma!

----------


## meri78

ima takvih foruma još

eto ja prije nekoliko dana slučajno preko linkova došla na forum na site-u

http://www.trudnoca.net

hm, blago rečeno ostala sam  :shock: 

uglavnom nema tko nije uveo dohranu s 4 mjeseca, a naravno neispavani primjerci od 3 mjeseca uvečer bočice pojačavaju rižolinom, naravno većinom svi na bočici - nema mlijeka i ostale standardne fore, 90% ih koristi hodalice, naravno ona metoda spavanja s plakanjem bogom dana, ... ostala sam zgrožena pa mi se smijalo pa plakalo i tako





> Svaka od nas hrani dijete kako ono samo zahtjeva...
> Ja se osobno ravnam premo (kršitelj koda)u i ostalim kašicama... kad vidim da je nešto dozvoljeno za toliko mjeseci u njihovim kašicama i ja to uvedem... tj. sama pripremam...Ja sam xy negdje sa 6 mjeseci počela davati pudinge... ali u jako malim količinama... recimo koja 2 montea tjedno pojede... ako i toliko... A prvo meso i gotovo sve povrće na lešo sam uvela sa 5 mjeseci...
> 
> 7 MJESECI I TJEDAN DANA
> a xy je tek sad probao Naranče i bilo mu je fino... tj.. .ja sam mu dala samo jednu krišku i to tako da sam oguulila onu kožu pa mu trgala krišku na manje komadiće... a on bi još... i sad kad god mi jedemo dam i njemu... nikada nije pojeo cijelu... ali nekoliko kriški na dan mu ne škodi... samo ako su slatke...
> 
> 7 MJESECI I 3 TJEDNA
> Danas jede već skoro sve osim suhomesnatog i prženog mesa, jaja i začina izuzev soli i mrvice papra... ali papar ne u njgovim kašicama nego mu dam npr. pire kad mi jedemo da proba... ne cijeli obrok.... ma da mi se čini da ću mu sad i začine uvesti... nakon nekih konzultacijama sa iskusnijim majkama...
> Ja inače pahuljice dajem samo kao pojačanje u mlijeko, izuzev karamelina... njega složim u kašicu sa običnim kravljim mlijekom...
> ...




SVJETSKA ŠAMPIONKA :shock: 



> xy nisam dojila...pa tak da je vec s 20 dana pio kravlje mlijeko i to sam razblazivala. prokuham ga i razblazim i stavim u bocicu i pojede...to pravo kravlje mlijeko je pio do 3 mjeseca... Ja sam svjeze davala...tek pomuzeno...ali naravno prokuhano i razblazeno...uzimala sam od zene provjerene koja je cista i ima KRAVE. vec kasnije sam mu pocela kupovati Alpsko mlijeko i rizolino stavljati..... a sada vec pije samo ujutro i navece mlijeko sve jede....pedijatrici nisam govorila sto mu dajem...kada bi me pitala ja kazem ****...ali on je bio alergican na sve vrste vjestacke ishrane



njezina istomišljenica odgovara:




> XY, legendo!!! Ti k`o ja - ponekad slazem pedijatra jer se ne slazem bas u svemu sa njegovim teorijama kao npr. dohrana koju on niposto nije preporucivao do 6 meseci a ja sa 4 pocela, i hodalica niposto NE, ali mi je koristimo...



a mi tu sve studiozno, joj neću još početi pa jel mi rano pa nisam se informirala, joj pa kaj je najbolje

naravno jedna roda ih tamo pokušava educirati (MGrubi   :Heart:  ), ali nedaju se one, komentar:




> opet ptice unose nemir

----------


## keisha

Slazem se sa kornajcom u potpunosti. Ja sam bila ucesnik ovog foruma, rado ga citala i smatrala ga jako dobrim.Textove sam cak vase postirala i na druge forume kao korisne savjete i slicno. Ali ovo od vas nisam ocekivala da "pljujete" na druge forume, da omalovazavate majke, clanice drugih foruma i da se rugate to prelazi sve granice.A ko ste vi da sudite je li neko dobra majka ili nije? Uzasno.Ako vam se ne svidja zasto idete na druge forume i citate.Eto necu vise pisati....Mene vrijedja jer sam jedan od clanova doticnog foruma i tice se mene naravno direktno cak i spominjanje Skandinavije je bilo na moj racun.Zao mi je sto je tako....
Molim admina da izbrise moje postove i mene kao clana sa ovog foruma!

----------


## keisha

Slazem se sa kornajcom u potpunosti. Ja sam bila ucesnik ovog foruma, rado ga citala i smatrala ga jako dobrim.Textove sam cak vase postirala i na druge forume kao korisne savjete i slicno. Ali ovo od vas nisam ocekivala da "pljujete" na druge forume, da omalovazavate majke, clanice drugih foruma i da se rugate to prelazi sve granice.A ko ste vi da sudite je li neko dobra majka ili nije? Uzasno.Ako vam se ne svidja zasto idete na druge forume i citate.Eto necu vise pisati....Mene vrijedja jer sam jedan od clanova doticnog foruma i tice se mene naravno direktno cak i spominjanje Skandinavije je bilo na moj racun.Zao mi je sto je tako....
Molim admina da izbrise moje postove i mene kao clana sa ovog foruma!

----------


## meri78

ovaj post gore sam stavila zato jer je već bio pripremljen i postan na jednom drugom topicu

i ne, ja ne mislim da je to problem samo u bosni, jer na tom forumu sudjeluju mahom cure iz hr i postupaju kako postupaju usprkos savjetima pedijatara, fizijatara, ortopeda, ...

e to ja zovem strašno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AdioMare

> opet ptice unose nemir


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ja sam ISPALILA na ovo!!!

Btw, MGrubi, čestitam ti na čeličnoj volji. 
Pretpostavljam da ti edukacija ne ide k'o po loju?   :Wink:

----------


## keisha

Sve ovo naravno ne odnosi se na citav forum, daleko od toga, vec na pojedine clanice poznat ce se one!!! Generaliziranje svake vrste me nervira pa i ovo generaliziranje kako je ovaj forum ovakav ili onakav na osnovu necijeg posta ili vise njih!!!

----------


## meri78

> Btw, MGrubi, čestitam ti na čeličnoj volji. 
> Pretpostavljam da ti edukacija ne ide k'o po loju?


ne, ne ide, čak su neke njezine postove i zbrisali jer kao nisu bili primjereni, vrijeđali su i tome slično




> Generaliziranje svake vrste me nervira pa i ovo generaliziranje kako je ovaj forum ovakav ili onakav na osnovu necijeg posta ili vise njih!!!


e tamo su u većini ovakvi postovi koje sam navela, a u vrlo maloj manjini oni kako se danas zbilja preporuča i u vezi s dohranom (kakvi su gornji postovi), i u vezi s hodalicom i da dalje ne nabrajam

----------


## keisha

Je li neko moze pojasniti o kakvim se postovima radi i brisanju.Nemamo pojma o tome???? :?  :? 
Dajte malo objasnite stvari!!!

----------


## Pliska

Razmišljala sam si dal da odgovorim ili ne, pa s obzirom da nemogu šutiti evo me   :Grin:  

Iskreno ne razumijem čemu takvo zgražanje zbog tog foruma? Pa netrebate ići na druge forume da čujete takve stvari, dovoljno je otići u dječji park, popričati sa ostalim mamama u jaslicama... 

Umjesto da se zgražate, odite lijepo na taj forum i pomognite tim majkama koje isto kao i vi žele sve najbolje svojoj djeci ali neznaju pravi načim. Naletile su na krive informacije pa griješe. Iz vaših postova ispada da vi nikada niste učinile ništa pogrešnoga. Budite spremne na to da se ne slažu svi sa vašim/našim načinom odgoja, dojenja...

Nemojte osuđivati i ismijavati druge mame jer i same znate kako vam smeta kad se netko smije vama.

----------


## meri78

tamo na forumu na site-u www.trudnoca.net kada im je MGrubi komentirala njihov način nadohrane, hodalice,... su dosta njezinih postova obrisali jer vrijeđaju ostale članice foruma. meni je također došlo da se registriram i da im malo pojasnim koliko su (oprostite na izrazu) GLUPE jer to što one rade zbilja nije dobro

i onda se naravno sve vode parolom "SVAKA MAMA NAJBOLJE ZNA ZA SVOJE DIJETE". e pa meni se ta parola sve više i više gadi jer obično iza nje stoji opravdanje za sve ono što je majka, u većini slučajeva, krivo radila jer eto žuri joj se s dohranom, trpa rižine pahuljice od 3 mjeseca da bi odspavala, trpa dijete u hodalicu da bi na miru pila kavu, cry out metoda uspavljivanja jer neće valjda ona svako veče gubiti vrijeme uspavljivajući bebu i tome slično.

----------


## keisha

Nas interesuje nas forum spomenut na pocetku ove teme, oko toga se zakuhalo.Interesuje me sta smo mi brisali i koje smo vase savjete negirali????Molim da se izjasnite?Navedeni forum me ne zanima vec nas forum.

----------


## vertex

A svi dobro znamo da čovjek najbolje uči kad mu stvari malo pojasni netko tko misli da je ovaj prvi GLUP.

----------


## meri78

> Naletile su na krive informacije pa griješe. Iz vaših postova ispada da vi nikada niste učinile ništa pogrešnoga. Budite spremne na to da se ne slažu svi sa vašim/našim načinom odgoja, dojenja...


iz njihovih izjava se vidi da one nisu naletile na krive informacije, nego one lažu pedijatre, misle da oni nisu u pravu, a svemu tome u prilog govori izjava jedne




> Nista vise ne kontam - ni hranu, ni hodalicu, ni vodu pa haloooooooooooooooo... Gde je to stakleno zvono!!!???


tu je ona dobila prave informacije i još se zgraža umjesto da bude sretna što znanost i medicina napreduju pa može puno više toga učiniti za svoju bebu

----------


## keisha

:? To se ne odnosi na nas haloooo meri78? :shock:  Nas interesuje nas forum bosanskohercegovacki o njemu je pocela rasprava.

----------


## meri78

ispričavam se keisha, kada sam ja pisala zadnji post ti si postala da te zanima u vezi ovog vašeg, sorry   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Cure toplo vam savjetujem da se drzite sljedeceg pravila:


*Ne mozete dati savjet nekome tko ga nije trazio.*  Ukoliko to radite onda je to PAMETOVANJE.

Bez obzira koliko jaka vasa zelja bila da podijelite "dobre vijesti" s drugima.  Ukoliko te druge osobe nisu spremne tu "dobru vijest" cuti, djaba vam trud.

Trosite svoje vrijeme, povredjujete one druge (jer im pametujete) - i nitko u toj prici nije sretan.  Pustite druge da zive svoje zivote, svatko je odgovoran za sebe i svoje postupke.

I je, sarma s 2 mjeseca definitivno nije najbolje rjesenje za dijete, ali ta mama nije trazila savjet, nije pitala jel da da djetetu sarmu s 2 mjeseca (karikiram).  I ukoliko vi uletite sa svojim savjetima - ona ionako nece promijeniti praksu, jer jos nije spremna za te informacije, nije jos spremna za vase savjete, nije ih trazila.  Da je spremna cuti za drugacije, vecina njih zna gdje se informacije mogu dobiti.  No one su odabrale nesto drugo - i to je njihov izbor. Pustite ih na miru da rade svoje -  makar to iz vase perspektive bilo strasno krivo.

----------


## Pliska

> A svi dobro znamo da čovjek najbolje uči kad mu stvari malo pojasni netko tko misli da je ovaj prvi GLUP.


To moram potpisati.




> Pliska (napisa): 
> Naletile su na krive informacije pa griješe. Iz vaših postova ispada da vi nikada niste učinile ništa pogrešnoga. Budite spremne na to da se ne slažu svi sa vašim/našim načinom odgoja, dojenja... 
> 
> 
> 
> iz njihovih izjava se vidi da one nisu naletile na krive informacije, nego one lažu pedijatre, misle da oni nisu u pravu, a svemu tome u prilog govori izjava jedne


Ok, tu se slažem s tobom, ali nažalost više od toga da ih informiraš i da na lijep način pokušaš objasniti s tim da svaki naš argumenat mora biti u pratnji stručnih dokaza   :Wink:  

Ja ih branim jer niti ja nisam imala kvalitetne informacije kad sam rodila D. i jako sam puno toga pogriješila   :Sad:   Jedna mi je poznanica bila napomenula da nije dobro davati dohranu bebi prije 6.mj., a ja sam mislila da je luda i da je moje dijete gladno pa sam mu davala dohranu sa nepuna 4 mjeseca. Tada sam svugdje nailazila na info da se dohrane treba uvesti oko 4. mj.  I sada ako bolje pogledaš posvuda ćeš naletiti na sasvim krive info. Rekla bi čak i češće nego na točne info.

Zato ih razumijem i "branim"

----------


## anchie76

Edukacija je dugotrajan proces.  Zasigurno se ne desava preko noci, i ne samo zato sto se javila jedna osoba koja misli drugacije od cijelog foruma.  U takvim situacijama je vise vjerojatno da ce ta jedna osoba biti proglasena "napasnom", "glupom" ili vec stogod drugo.

Ne mozete forsirati druge da se educiraju ukoliko oni to ne zele (ili nisu spremni biti educirani).

Pliska je dala krasan primjer iz svog iskustva (ovo dohrana s 4 mj.).    :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

> Ne mozete forsirati druge da se educiraju ukoliko oni to ne zele (ili nisu spremni biti educirani).


sjcam se da si jednom to napisala na nasem zivciranju kako je tesko nekome objsniti da moze (a pogotovo da bi trebala) dojiti ako to ta osoba ne zeli...
znam da sam se sva zivcirala...
tek nedavno mi je pocelo biti svjeedno - kad me neko pita ili kad samo nanjusim da interes postoji - podijelim svoje misljenje i znanje... 
ali cim osjetim da tu polako ulazi zelucana kiselina u igru - okrecem se na peti...
sva sreca sama sam znala prepoznati dobre info a nisam bila na rodi sve do lukinog 7 mjeseca... i znala sam koje stranice citati u knizi u kojoj je 3 stranice posveceno dojenju a 20 steriliziranju bocica...
i kako nabaviti knjigu koja je SAMO o dojenju...
itd...

a ako sam JA mogla prepoznati - mogao je SVATKO!  :Laughing:

----------


## silkica

Još uvijek nisam mama,ali kada jednom postanem,voljela bih da se obratim pravim osobama da mi pomognu svojim savjetima...a ne osobama koje će mi se iza leđa rugati i pljuvati...
Ono izrugivanje s početka posta je....nemam riječi...ogavno...Tu se čak spominju i sarme( :? ),iako ne razumijem kakve veze ima sarma s edukacijom o dojenju :/ .Ali,eto,pojedine članice su  pronašle neku vezu  :Grin:  .
Ovaj topić je (bio) krenuo u skroz pogrešnom smjeru...

----------


## anchie76

> kad me neko pita ili kad samo nanjusim da interes postoji - podijelim svoje misljenje i znanje... 
> ali cim osjetim da tu polako ulazi zelucana kiselina u igru - okrecem se na peti...


To je to  :Klap: 





> a ako sam JA mogla prepoznati - mogao je SVATKO!


Ti si ocigledno cvrsto odlucila u trudnoci da ces dojiti, pa je onda "lako" bilo citati, tj pronaci te info a ne o sterliziranju bocica   :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Imam i jedno pitanje za sve zgražačice. Je li vi stvarno mislite da je sve ono što mi danas znamo o dojenju, dohrani, njezi bebe itd. savršena i nepromjenjiva istina, krajnji domet ljudskog znanja?
Ne mislim pritom da će se ikad dokazati da je formula bolja od dojenja, ali recimo neke manje stvari. 
Npr. granica isključivog dojenja od 6 mjeseci (koje sam se ja vrlo strogo držala pa je ne dovodim u pitanje da bih pravdala neki svoj postupak). Ja, recimo, tu vidim prostor za individualni pristup i nije mi heretička pomisao da je moguće da nekom djetetu može baš pasati ranija dohrana i da je za nju zrelo.
Ili recimo korištenje ogradice. (Opet, A. je u njoj proveo, kad se sve zbroji, jedno 5.5 minuta, za D. je nismo ni imali.) Ja ne vidim zašto se ne bi moglo ispostaviti da je povremeno samostalno provedeno vrijeme, bez uplitanja i navođenja sa strane, upravo odlično za razvoj...što ja sad znam čega. Zar je biti sam nužno nešto grozno? Meni je super kad sam sama.

----------


## ronin

> , a kravlje neće pa mu planira dati čokoladno mlijeko, a onda sam shvatila da ona sirota maloumna to ozbiljno misli.  :shock:


Nemojte tako cure.

----------


## Tara

ja sam svoje zivce istrenirala u uzoj obitelji kad je sogi malom od par tjedana davala adaptirano (veli da nije imala ni kap mlijeka, klasika) i to tako da bi bocicu naslonila na srolani rucnik i to stavila njemu kraj glave. 
ja sam se skoro rasplakala na taj prizor. kad sam pitala zasto, pobogu, ne uzme dijete u ruke i ne nahrani ga - odgovorila mi je (citiram): "pa znas li ti koliko njemu treba da popije bocicu? gdje bi ja dosla da to vrijeme ulupam sjedeci s njim na rukama"...

kad me vidjela da dojim i po par puta unutar sat vremena samo je zgrazajuc se rekla: "to nesto nije u redu"  :Laughing:  

hm, da, fakat nije u redu. malac mi ima 4 mj. 7 kila, smije se ko lud na kupus kad vidi cicu i guguce po cijeli dan...

tak da se vise ne zivciram. trudim se pomoci, tko zeli i to je to...

----------


## ana.m

Ja iz nekoliko vlasitih iskustava, što dojenja, što pelena, što boravka mame i bebe zajedno u bolnici, mogu reći da s ljudima uopće ne valja ulaziti u rasprave, mislim s onima koji misle drugačije od mene, jer će oni i dalje čvrsto tupiti svoje, kao što uostalom i ja čvrsto branim svoje. Tako da sada ulazim u razgovore samo s osobama koje razmišljaju slično kao i ja. Jer iskreno, muka mi je slušati nekakve bedastoće o dojenju od nekoga tko je doijo mjesec dana. I kada me netko krene uvjreavati da nema mlijeka npr. a 2 mjeseca je dojila, pa naglo bez njega ostala. Uopće mi se neda krenuti toj osobi objašnjavati kako i zašto je ona to "izgubila" mlijeko i slično....Imam svoje, smješno mi je kad netko tepe po nećemu gluposti o čemu nema blage veze, za većinu ispadam freak, ali baš me briga.

----------


## stelerina

> Cure toplo vam savjetujem da se drzite sljedeceg pravila:
> 
> .......
> 
> *Ne mozete dati savjet nekome tko ga nije trazio.*  Ukoliko to radite onda je to PAMETOVANJE.
> 
> Pustite druge da zive svoje zivote, *svatko je odgovoran za sebe i svoje postupke.*


potpisujem u potpunosti  8) 

i stvarno nije na nasem nivou da tako vrijeđamo druge, na zalost neinformirane mame/buduce mame  :/ (maloumna, glupa i sl.)

----------


## Paulita

*vertex*, ja se s ovim isključivim dojenjem do 6 mjeseca slažem jer su dokazali da je tek nakon 6. mjeseca bebin probavni trakt dovoljno zreo da počne prihvaćati drugu hranu. I to opet ne svu. Za kojih 20 godina će dokazati drugačije, možda. Za sad je to tako.

----------


## Ivanna

> Imam i jedno pitanje za sve zgražačice. Je li vi stvarno mislite da je sve ono što mi danas znamo o dojenju, dohrani, njezi bebe itd. savršena i nepromjenjiva istina, krajnji domet ljudskog znanja?


Ne mislim da je ovo što danas znamo o tome krajnji domet ljudskog znanja. Vjerujem da ćemo za par godina imati neke nove preporuke, ali isto tako vjerujem da su ove danas bolje od onih starih. Ne vjerujem da će se vratit vrijeme kad se smatralo da je dobro dati juhicu sa 2 mjeseca, da je hodalica super stvar itd. Ali to su neke stvari koje su dokazano loše.

O stavljanju u ogradicu se slažem. Ne mislim da je loše da se dijete malo igra samo. U početku sam bila protiv vrtića, ali sad ga koristim dok ne mogu bit uz njega, npr. dok kuham, za vrijeme ručka itd.
Naravno, ako plače i vidim da više ne želi bit unutra, vadim ga odmah van i gotovo.

Ne mogu reći da se ubrajam u "zgražačice", jer to nad čim se zgražamo tu, svakodnevno čujem.




> Iskreno ne razumijem čemu takvo zgražanje zbog tog foruma? Pa netrebate ići na druge forume da čujete takve stvari, dovoljno je otići u dječji park, popričati sa ostalim mamama u jaslicama...


Slažem se. Ono što je među nama, na ovom forumu, normalno (npr. isključivo dojenje do 6.mj., ne hodalica, ne-jumperi... ) je to što je većini, u najmanju ruku, čudno. Bar iz mog iskustva i u mojoj okolini.

No bez obzira na to što mi mislili o tome, nije u redu vrijeđati.  :/

----------


## Ivanna

> Imam i jedno pitanje za sve zgražačice. Je li vi stvarno mislite da je sve ono što mi danas znamo o dojenju, dohrani, njezi bebe itd. savršena i nepromjenjiva istina, krajnji domet ljudskog znanja?


Ne mislim da je ovo što danas znamo o tome krajnji domet ljudskog znanja. Vjerujem da ćemo za par godina imati neke nove preporuke, ali isto tako vjerujem da su ove danas bolje od onih starih. Ne vjerujem da će se vratit vrijeme kad se smatralo da je dobro dati juhicu sa 2 mjeseca, da je hodalica super stvar itd. Ali to su neke stvari koje su dokazano loše.

O stavljanju u ogradicu se slažem. Ne mislim da je loše da se dijete malo igra samo. U početku sam bila protiv vrtića, ali sad ga koristim dok ne mogu bit uz njega, npr. dok kuham, za vrijeme ručka itd.
Naravno, ako plače i vidim da više ne želi bit unutra, vadim ga odmah van i gotovo.

Ne mogu reći da se ubrajam u "zgražačice", jer to nad čim se zgražamo tu, svakodnevno čujem.




> Iskreno ne razumijem čemu takvo zgražanje zbog tog foruma? Pa netrebate ići na druge forume da čujete takve stvari, dovoljno je otići u dječji park, popričati sa ostalim mamama u jaslicama...


Slažem se. Ono što je među nama, na ovom forumu, normalno (npr. isključivo dojenje do 6.mj., ne hodalica, ne-jumperi... ) je to što je većini, u najmanju ruku, čudno. Bar iz mog iskustva i u mojoj okolini.

No bez obzira na to što mi mislili o tome, nije u redu vrijeđati.  :/

----------


## bera

> Jer iskreno, muka mi je slušati nekakve bedastoće o dojenju od nekoga tko je doijo mjesec dana. I kada me netko krene uvjreavati da nema mlijeka npr. a 2 mjeseca je dojila, pa naglo bez njega ostala. Uopće mi se neda krenuti toj osobi objašnjavati kako i zašto je ona to "izgubila" mlijeko i slično....Imam svoje, smješno mi je kad netko tepe po nećemu gluposti o čemu nema blage veze, za većinu ispadam freak, ali baš me briga.


vidiš moj je slučaj od dva mjeseca, ali nikada nisam rekla da sam ga izgubila, ali bi bilo dobro da je došao neko i pojasnio mi malo stvari, kada sam vidjela da mi je dijete u dva mjeseca izgubilo 800 grama vidiš onda sam se malo zabrinula i kao nastavila dojiti i dohranjivati ga ali nažalost od tog dojenja nije bilo ništa, neću više sebi prebacivati (niti želim, jer suza i suza sam isplakala da bi me sada neko opisao kao  što si ti) samo ti želim reći da neko ko tako kaže ne znači da je malouman ili glup znači da nije dobro informiran, kao ni što ja nisam bila, a bilo bi ljepo da sam imala nekoga u blizini da mi sve fino pojasni kao što nisam, ali kao što ti reće ne da ti se nikome objašnjavati, a možda bi neko to i prihvatio, ja znam da bih objeručke.

----------


## Pliska

Barem smo se složile oko nećega, a to je da vrijeđanjem nećemo ništa postići   :Wink:  

Ja ponudim pomoć, iskustvo, znanje. Ako vidim da je to dobrodošlo onda sam uvijek tu ako zatreba, ali ako primjetim odbojnost odustanem. Naživciram se   :Grin:   ali odustanem.

*bera* ana.m je pisala za osobe koje NE žele čuti savjete. Mi smo sve spremne pomoći onika koji traže i žele našu pomoć. Žao mi je da nisi naletila na takve osobe kad ti je trebalo. Nisam niti ja pa te razumijem. Da nije bilo MM-a koji je bio apsolutno pro dojeći, ne vjerujem da bi dojila, ali na sreču jesam i to 2 g.   :Heart:   Ali sam puno drugih stvari pogriješila   :Sad:

----------


## vertex

*Paulita,* ja to znam i kao što rekoh, i radim tako pa se očito i slažem. Ali to nije sveto slovo. Baš svaka beba, baš točno s 6 mjeseci, ne slučajno 3 dana prije ili 3 dana poslije? Bebe su za toliko stvari spremne neke prije, a  neke poslije, ali za dohranu sve redom s 6 mj. ili kasnije, a baš nijedna ranije? Pa ako mi neka mama kaže da bi počela dohranu s 5 mjeseci, ja ću reći da se preporuča s 6. Ako mi ona na to kaže da vidi te i te znakove da je beba spremna za dohranu i da je uz savjet pedijatra već tako odlučila, ja ću pomisliti: ok, ja tako ne bih, ali možda u ovom slučaju ona i pedijatar znaju bolje od mene što je dobro za njenu bebu. To što sam se potrudila informirati, ne znači da sam najpametnija na svijetu. 

Ono što neću, je komentirati s beskonačno ljudi kako je, ma zamislite samo, ta jadna mama, siroto biće niže vrste, počela dohranu mjesec dana ranije. Zar ne pomislite nikad da i to što vi radite ima neka svoja ograničenja i da su autoriteti na koje se vi (mi) oslanjate možda u krivu? Što to znači da je nešto dokazano? Zar se nije dogodilo da se nađu novi elementi koji mijenjaju stare spoznaje? Mene ovakva razmišljanja čuvaju od samodopadnosti, kad mi se čini da sam o tako pametna, informirana i sve skupa jedana divna majka.

I ne kužim ove fore s pedijatrima. Ovdje su komentari: ali zamislite, pa one ne slušaju pedijatre. A na svim ostalim topicima: ah, ti pedijatri pojma nemaju.

U stvari, *anchie76* je dala izvrstan savjet, to je ono što je najvažnije za ovu temu.

----------


## a zakaj

> Meni je super kad sam sama.


vertex, ti si meni apsolutno super   :Kiss:

----------


## dijanam

Ja jednostavno moram malo o ovim "trenutnim spoznajama i preporukama" kao najboljima do sada, pa ce sutra biti drugacije jer mene osobno to jako iznervira.

Dojenje koje regulira dijete i opustena majka puna mirnog pouzdanja, odgoj usmjeren na djetetov zdrav razvoj (a ne na discipliniranje djeteta i dobivanje na vremenu za majku) je nesto za sto smo kao roditelji KODIRANI. Imamo u sebi zdrave instinkte i porive da intuitivno zdravo reagiramo i zdravo odgajamo nasu djecu. Da zivimo na pustim otocima bez adaptiranih mlijeka i izdajalica, sve bi dojile, i to bez skole dojenja...

Ono sto nas odvraca od "privrzujuceg roditeljstva" po meni, nije nicije neznanje ili glupost ili needuciranost, niti proistice iz nedovoljnog pracenja najnovijih istrazivanja na internetu. Nego je rezultat napora koje moderna civilizacija kvalitetno ulaze u to da odvrati majke od dojenja (jer nam tome nitko ne zaradjuje), da ih vrati sto prije na posao (jer na tome netko zaradjuje), da im osigura kasice u izobilju i prije nego su djeca spremna na njih (jer netko na tome zaradjuje)...

...mogla bih do preksutra, ali mi se neda.

Samo zelim reci da ovo roditeljstvo sto ga ja prakticiram nije rezultat znanstvenih istrazivanja, niti mi ona trebaju. Ono je rezultat moje kronicnog pouzdanja u dragog mi Boga, koji mi je dao djecu da ih dojim, volim i cuvam, da ne trazim previse zamjena za ono sto vec imam u sebi ili negdje na sebi.

Mama samo ne smije dozvoliti da joj to pouzdanje poljuljaju. A to ponekad nije lako, previse je ometajucih faktora.

----------


## Paulita

*vertex*, naravno da ne mislim da bi dohrana trebala početi izričito sa točno navršenih 6 mjeseci. Ako i netko počne malo ranije, neću ga osuđivati. Svatko je svome djetetu najbolji roditelj. A što se tiče znakova koje dijete daje. Bebe oponašaju roditelje i ako gledaju kako oni jedu, mljackati će i oponašati ih. Ne bih se 100% složila da je to jedan od znakova da se ranije započne s dohranom. Ili npr. veličina i težina djeteta. Ma zapravo, ja radim onako kako ja mislim da je ok, a ako drugi ne rade tako možda ću i reći svoje mišljenje, a možda i neću. Sve ovisi o tome da li sam upitana.

----------


## Ivanna

*dijanam* je to tako lijepo napisala da mogu samo   :Klap:  
To su i moje misli!   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Dijana krasno receno  :Klap: 

Sto se dohrane tice, ja sam nekako uvjerenja da ce se granica pomicati prema gore... Pa ce nam se za 20 godina cuditi kako smo pocinjali sa 6mj starosti, a ne cekali do minimum 8 mj   :Smile:

----------


## Paulita

> Sto se dohrane tice, ja sam nekako uvjerenja da ce se granica pomicati prema gore... Pa ce nam se za 20 godina cuditi kako smo pocinjali sa 6mj starosti, a ne cekali do minimum 8 mj


Ja isto mislim da će biti tako

----------


## zmaj

a ja već sad kontam dal da krenem sa 6mj...nekak sam sigurnija ak malo pomaknem...ionak raste bez problema... s 4mj i 3tj 8130g...doduše definitivno je usporio kad je uša u 3mj...jer je s 2mj imao oko 6500g...

još stvarno je dijanam to lijpo napisala!!!   :Smile:  

i još matematički 2 i 2 zaista jesu 4 u nekim stvarima tipa:
spoji ispravni par:
a) krava
b) dijete
c) tele

mislim da svi znamo odgovor...i tu mi ne treba nikakva edukacija...to je zdrava logika!!! krava + tele... mama+beba.... (kad je riječ o hrani...)

----------


## Sarina_mama

Ja stvarno vise ne razumem ovakve teme i cemu zgrazavanje? Procitala sam temu ishrane beba na bebano.com i naravno da postoje mame koje nisu upucene, koje dohranjuju svoju decu mnogo ranije nego sto bi trebalo itd..., ali su na istom forumu i mame sa dobrim savetima. Pa mislite da ceo svet razmislja kao vi? Takvih mama ima svuda, mozda procentualno i vise nego mama koje razmisljaju kao Rode. Ovo bi trebalo da bude familijarni forum,a ne forum istomisljenika. Kada se spomene adaptirano, odmah se ulece u prepucavanje i prici kako je to nadleznost pedijatra. Hm, a sve ostalo je vasa nadleznost i u svemu ostalom se razumete? Sve su one mame, i koje koriste adaptirano i koje krecu sa dohranom ranije nego sto bi trebalo, a vi kao "familijarni" forum bi trebalo da ih savetujete, a ne da se zgrazavate! Ovo nije prvi put, i ovo ce stalno da se desava, sve dok Rode ne promene svoju radikalnu namenu i svoj radikalni stav prema svemu. Ne znam da li je nek od vas slusao neke nove moderne pedijatre koje preporucuju dohranu i sa 5 meseci, koji  preporucuj uvodjenje nekih namirnica ranije nego sto bi po tablicama trebalo, itd...Pa mozda se oni zgrazavaju vasim stavovima u uskom gledanju na sve. zao mi je sto je tako, jer Roda daje neke veoma korisne predloge, ali sa ovakvim stavom, imace oko sebe samo istomisljenike, a ne mame koje razmenjuju razlicita misljenja, pa cak i o adaptiranom. A kada se prica o dojenju, vas stav je dojite, dojite i samo dojite, ako mleka ima sve manje, onda se izmlazajte i tako sve dok....mama se potpuno ne iscrpi, nema volje ni za cim, a ni snage, a najvaznije je da je mama odmorna pre svega. Ja sam moju iskljucivo dojila i pocela sa dohranom sa 6 punih meseci, idem vrlo polako, ali ne zbog tablica vec sam gledala svoje dete i njene potrebe. A sada i mene mozete polako da brisete sa foruma .

----------


## meri78

jedno je ići protiv pedijatra ako na osnovu pregleda od 5 minuta kaže da se uvede dohrana s 4 mjeseca, a taj savjet se kosi i sa WHO i u krajnju ruku s Hrvatskim pedijatrijskim društvom, a drugo je ignorirati savjete NE kravljem mlijeku prije prve godine, NE hodalici

i ne nisam se zgražala na needuciranost, na prekid dojenja zbog raznih problem, nego na stavove ljudi koji su educirani, ali ignoriraju jer misle da znaju bolje

i da ovo prepucavanje je otišlo predaleko, a i kao što je zaključak kod mnogih: tko se želi educirati educirati će se, a tko ne želi nemože mu nitko pomoći

----------


## zmaj

nit sam za omalovažavanje nit za hvalisanje...no meni isto tako nije jasno što tko ima naglašavat da se na ovom forumu kukuriče samo dojenje, dojenje...pa zar se takv što uopće treba naglašavat?? uzimajuć još u obzir da svega cca 16% mama/beba doji...zaista ne znam tko je "radikalan"??! kako žena koja govori o dojenju može bit proglašena radikalnom? il više njih?? to mi je ko da mi netko govori da što ja imam pričat da je hodanje na nogama normalno i poželjno...a ne recimo na rukama...pa dojenje je standard!! i tu nema iznimke!!  pa čovječe kad adapt nije ni izmišljeno postojale su žene koje su dojile tuđu djecu.... doista, smatram da tek kad žena dane sve od sebe da doji, da tek onda možemo govoriti o dr solucijama...eto, nažalost mnoge mame i daje sve od sebe...često u krivim smjerovima...zbog krivih savjeta, neinformiranosti i sl.... eto, priznajem umalo sam i ja tako završila...i to zbog odista krivih savjeta med stručnjaka..il nazovi "stručnjaka"....i da ja ne znam ni jednu ženu koja je dojila duže od 3mj...a znam ih dosta...ustvari slagala sam....sinoć je bila mamina prijateljica koja je dojila cca 4,5god!! i svaka joj čast....neki dan sam pročitala neke medicinske istine o mlijeku i dojenju...i to je u meni izazvalo još veći hvalospjev onomu koji je to tako sve stvorio....

da dodam, treba razlučit stavove i pisanje osoblja udruge Roda i mama koje su kao i ja samo forumašice

----------


## ronin

Uvijek pozdravljam razmjenu mišljenja,pogleda i djelovanja,zdravu i kulturnu diskusiju popraćenu argumentima,uvažavanje drugog pa i trećeg i n-tog mišljenja.
Grozim se jednoumlja,jednoobraznosti,uniformiranosti,gušenj  a individualnosti -nadam se da su ta vremena bespovratno iza nas.
Poštujem ženino pravo na odabir.
Međutim.....kakve god fantastične dosege naša civilizacija dosegne,na koje god načine čovjek olakša život spram prirode ostaje činjenica da je baš priroda najbolja za čovjeka.
Vrlo jednostavno,dojenje JEST najbolje za malog čovjeka.
A ljudi kao da su to zaboravili....sudeći po postotku mama koje doje,rekla bih kao da je upravo obratno,kao da je formula zdravija i primjerenija za ljude.
I zato se naprosto ne mogu složiti s vama koje Rodama spočitavate isključivost i jednoumlje.Toliko je malo žena koje usprkos raznim problemima i pritiscima reklamne industrije ipak doje da ja osobno trud Roda vidim baš kao svjetlost u mraku-one su jedine lučonoše koje drže do svoje istine većini usprkos.
Ako vam baš nikako ne odgovara isključivo dojenje,ako baš želite razgovarati o alternativama,pa Bože mili ima foruma....Rode su i onako manjina.
I mislim da si ta hrabra manjina može uzeti za pravo da NE razgovara o adaptiranom....kad ionako ostatak svijeta,nažalost,to čini.

----------


## Sarina_mama

Zao mi je sto ste me pogresno shvatile, pa i ja sam jedna od onih koje znaju sta je najbolje za svoje dete i to primenjujem. Ali, otvaranje ovakvih tema, pod nazivom "zgrozena sam" podsmejavanje pojedinih mama i to na 3 strane, mi je van svakog domasaja internet kulture jednog ovakvog poucnog foruma i foruma koji se bavi lepim temama kao sto je dojenje. Moderatori i ostali odgovorni su na samom pocetku mogli da zatvore takvu temu i ne dopuste "zgrazavanje", malo mi je to sve ruzno. ali dobro, ja sam rekla sta imam, pa idem sada. Pozdrav.

----------


## zmaj

ja ponavljam stvarno ne bi htjela oalovažavat...al evo mene neke stvari doista čude...meni je to nekak izvan razuma...čokoladno mlijeko, kravlje i sl.... mislim da se tu ne radi o needuciranosti...nego ne znam nekakvoj magli, zbunjenosti.... meni je to nerazumno...sve d i ne mogu dojit...kak da mi padne na pamet čkoladno i sl...ponavljam ako to nekog vrijeđa (što napisah9 sorry al ja tak mislim

----------


## ronin

Zašto "pozdrav"Sarina mama?
Ja se apsolutno slažem s tobom po pitanju neprimjerenih riječi nekih forumašica...kao što sam gore i napisala...pa svejedno neću napasti forum i udrugu i otići.Možda ću imati lošije mišljenje o nečijoj kulturi komunikacije.no temeljne vrijednosti ove udruge i foruma-ostaju.

----------


## zmaj

eh da i sve ovo što je ronin napisala

----------


## zmaj

daj žene pa tu smo da svojoj djeci omogućimo najbolje!!!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## LIMA

A meni nije jasno kako se netko zgraža na to da se netko zgraža na to da beba pije čokoladno mlijeko    :Razz:  

Šalu na stranu, ovo je moje mišljenje:
Problem je (srećom) u tome što se ovdje ljudi vrlo brzo povežu i mislim da mi svi iskreno želimo jedni drugima sve najbolje za djecu, pa kad vidimo da neka mama radi nešto krivo skačemo kao da se radi o našem, a ne njezinom djetetu (NE zbog toga jer je ona vaka ili naka već osjećamo neku kolektivnu odgovornost prema tom djetetu i želimo mu sve najbolje).

Usput, jučer sam bila na kontroli u bolnici s bebom, u čekaonici 5 mama i niti jedna ne doji. Svaka ima svoj razlog, možda opravdan, možda ne, ali nije mi se dalo objašnjavati im, samo sam razmišljala o onome podatku kako 99% žena MOŽE dojiti i pitala se gdje su... (Nekad mi se stvarno čini da su sve dojilje u HR na ovom forumu)

P.S. Ako baš trebam pripadati nekoj radikalnoj organizaciji nek to bude ova    :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Sarina_mama, toplo te pozivam da ne napravis istu gresku kao sto su napravili neki ovdje prisutni forumasi - da na osnovu par korisnika okarakteriziras cijeli forum.

To sto neki rade i nacin na koji pisu ide njima na "dusu" i u njihovu losu komunikaciju.  Nemoj cijeli forum okarakterizirati kao netolerantnim itd. zbog par korisnika foruma   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

najbolje da ja sebi malo pojedem čokolade pa će i moja beba imat čokoladno mlijeko!!!  :Laughing:   nisam mogla odolit   :Kiss:

----------


## vertex

*a zakaj*, to ti je zato što me ne znaš uživo!  :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

Sarina_mama ti kao da ne znas kako se ljudi razgovaraju. da uvijek svi za sebe misle kako oni najbolje znaju. ti nisi nikad nekog tracala ni omalovazavala? ako stvarno nisi bacaj kamen koliko hoces. ne znam zasto si se tako uhvatila za to kaj neko pise ovako ili onako.
neovisno o ovome, ne kuzim to sto se ljudi idu silom dokazivati u stilu "ja sam u pravu i to cu ti dokazati". ja *znam za sebe* da sam u pravu. nema potrebe da to nekom dokazujem (a i onako ne bi uspjela).
ne bi se isla registrirati na drugi forum i ispravljati  krive drine. to je sizifov posao. a svi znaju da "nije to taj kamen, rekose sizifu na vrhu".

inace, u potpunosti se slazem sa *dijanam*  :Heart:

----------


## M0-Beba

A jeste vi sve pametne. Blago vasoj djeci rastu sa tako pametnim roditeljima  :Laughing:  

Mora da su vase majke slijedile tabelu za ishranu, i hranile vas samo sa kasicama  pa tako ste pametne ispale.

Kao clan navedenog drugog foruma, zgrozena sam vasim komentarima, isto tako i sa moderatorima sto vas pustaju jos uvjek da ostanete clanice poslije toliko pljuvanja po drugim ljudima.

I kada mi padne na pamet da ce vasa djeca imati vas kao primjer jos me vise zgrozava.

Pozdrav

----------


## M0-Beba

A da zaboravih...mozda mame sa bosansko-hercegovackog foruma kao sto vi kazete znaju samo praviti pite, ipak imaju ono nesto sto izgleda vi jos niste naucili kako se koristi - kulturu!

----------


## anchie76

Kad sam vidjela www adresu u tvom profilu prilikom aktivacije, trebala sam odmah znati da si s jednom namjerom dosla na ovaj forum.  No ja "naivna" pomislila da ces ti biti iznad onog sto osudjujes.

Nisi se morala registrirati i doci ovamo samo da bi nam ovo rekla.  Ne razumijem - ne svidja ti se sto su neke cure s ovog foruma radile na drugim forumima, a tu ISTU stvar si ti dosla i napravila ovdje   :Rolling Eyes:  

Toplo apeliram na sve korisnice da se ne daju isprovocirati ovim tvojim postom. 

A ti M0-Beba, ako imas dobre namjere, slobodno nam ostani na forumu i aktivno se ukljuci u rasprave, no ako si dosla provocirati - provokacije ti nece biti dozvoljene.

----------


## M0-Beba

Jok moja ti, samo da izjasnim svoj stav, kao i sto su druge clanice uradile do sada na ovoj temi....

Ja nikada nisam ni pogledala ovaj forum, niti me je puno interesovalo, samo sam se registrovala da podrzim nase clanice ( one po kojima se pljuje ) i da iskazem svoj stav.

Toliko.

Sada me mozete izbrisati iz clanova, nisam vam ja za ovaj forum...niti mi se pljuje po nekome ko je dao takvu kasicu, uradio carski ..itd....

Adios...

----------


## anchie76

> Jok moja ti, samo da izjasnim svoj stav, kao i sto su druge clanice uradile do sada na ovoj temi.... 
> 
> Ja nikada nisam ni pogledala ovaj forum, niti me je puno interesovalo, samo sam se registrovala da podrzim nase clanice ( one po kojima se pljuje ) i da iskazem svoj stav. 
> 
> Toliko. 
> 
> Sada me mozete izbrisati iz clanova, nisam vam ja za ovaj forum...niti mi se pljuje po nekome ko je dao takvu kasicu, uradio carski ..itd.... 
> 
> Adios...


S obzirom da nisi pogledavala ovaj forum i da ocigledno nisi upoznata sa svrhom postojanja ovog foruma, dopusti da ti pojasnim.

Ovo je forum Udruge RODA.  Nije osnovan zato da bi se pljuvalo po mamama koje daju odredjene kasice prerano, niti da bi se pljuvalo po zenama koje su rodile na carski. 

Udruga RODA radi na mnogim stvarima a sve se ticu dobrobiti djece i uspjesnijeg roditeljstva.  Cilj nam je educirati roditelje i pomoci im (puno toga mozes vidjeti ovdje http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1).  To je svrha postojanja ovog foruma - edukacija o najnovijim saznanjima, osnazivanje zena i vjera u njihovo tijelo, edukacija o pravima, itd..  I vjerujem da ima puno zena koje kad otkriju sve stvari koje nisu znale, (u najboljoj) namjeri krenu kritizirati druge koji nemaju te informacije i tu lako dodje do nesporazuma.  Ma tko voli slusati pametovanje?  Ja takvu osobu jos nisam srela   :Saint:  

Zao mi je da si od svih dobrih stvari kojima se Udruga bavi (forum je samo jedan maaaali dio nasih aktivnosti) i koje promovira, zapamtila samo par losih komentara s foruma.  No nadam se da ces nakon citanja onog dijela o Udruzi promijeniti misljenje   :Smile:

----------


## M0-Beba

Ma vjerujem da je jedan dio vas ok, i nemam namjeru pljuvati po pojedincima, kako sto su vase clanice, osudile cijeli nas forum kao neobrazovan .
Svaka vama cast, prelijep forum a i udruga...samo sto vam neke clanice kvare ugled. Ja sam mislila da ste bas prava udruga, poslije svega sto sam procitala, cuvaj onoga kome bi moge neke vase clanice pojedine da pomognu.

Nego nemam namjeru izazivati nista, jednostavno samo sam napisala svoj stav. Hocu da branim svoje i necu da me ( ipak sam clan foruma i postujem forum i clanice ) neko ovdje pljuje i smatra za neobrazovanim.
Nikada nismo cackale u vas forum ( naprotiv prenosili smo jako poucne clanke i savjete ) i glupo je sto su neke clanice pljuvale po nasem.

Vama pojedincima svaka cast...tako i ostanite...mozda nekada i ostvarimo bolje kontakte , nadajmo se...

Pozdrav

----------


## Nina_Zg

Osobe koje postaju na forumu, ne moraju biti članice Udruge. Pa tako (naprimjer) ni ja, a evo ni ti, nismo učlanjene u Udrugu, a kao što vidiš, pišemo i sudjelujemo u raspravama. 

Više puta sam naišla na reakcije tipa "one lude Rode", pri čemu su vrli kritičari ponekad mislili na stvari koje su rečene na forumu Udruge od strane forumašica koje NISU učlanjene u Rodu.

----------


## mikka

citam svoj post i zvucim si prepotentno. ne, nisam mislila da sam pametnija od drugih niti ista takvo, htjela sam reci da ne zelim nikome uvaljivati svoje misljenje kao da je ono najbolje. ono je najbolje meni (dobro, nekad nije  :Grin:  ). ili da sam ja u pravu. sta je opce pravo a sta krivo? ima samo ovako ili onako. da smo svi isti, bilo bi dosadno. i ne bi bilo prepucavanja po forumima  :Grin:  .

----------


## mama courage

> Imam i jedno pitanje za sve zgražačice. Je li vi stvarno mislite da je sve ono što mi danas znamo o dojenju, dohrani, njezi bebe itd. savršena i nepromjenjiva istina, krajnji domet ljudskog znanja?.


odlican point, vertex. najbolji primjer mi je vlastita mama. u vrijeme kad je rodila moju sestru (sredinom sedamdesetih) bilo je MUST da dijete spava na stomaku. a skoro trideset godina kasnije moj pedijatar mi tvrdi da dijete mora spavati na ledjima, NIKAKO na stomaku. 




> I ne kužim ove fore s pedijatrima. Ovdje su komentari: ali zamislite, pa one ne slušaju pedijatre. A na svim ostalim topicima: ah, ti pedijatri pojma nemaju.


citas mi misli. (i ne samo s ovom recenicom).

i da, potpisujem _a zakaj_.


mojim bosankama, ispricavam se kao clan ovog foruma (nisam u udruzi) na neumjesnim primjedbama nekih clanica ovog foruma. i da, moje dijete voli pojesti pitu, na mamu je  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## ana.m

> *bera* ana.m je pisala za osobe koje NE žele čuti savjete. Mi smo sve spremne pomoći onika koji traže i žele našu pomoć. Žao mi je da nisi naletila na takve osobe kad ti je trebalo. Nisam niti ja pa te razumijem. Da nije bilo MM-a koji je bio apsolutno pro dojeći, ne vjerujem da bi dojila, ali na sreču jesam i to 2 g.    Ali sam puno drugih stvari pogriješila


Hvala Pliska    :Kiss:  . Baš to.

----------


## Žaklina

> Cure toplo vam savjetujem da se drzite sljedeceg pravila:
> 
> 
> *Ne mozete dati savjet nekome tko ga nije trazio.*  Ukoliko to radite onda je to PAMETOVANJE.
> 
> Bez obzira koliko jaka vasa zelja bila da podijelite "dobre vijesti" s drugima.  Ukoliko te druge osobe nisu spremne tu "dobru vijest" cuti, djaba vam trud.
> 
> Trosite svoje vrijeme, povredjujete one druge (jer im pametujete) - i nitko u toj prici nije sretan.  Pustite druge da zive svoje zivote, svatko je odgovoran za sebe i svoje postupke.
> 
> I je, sarma s 2 mjeseca definitivno nije najbolje rjesenje za dijete, ali ta mama nije trazila savjet, nije pitala jel da da djetetu sarmu s 2 mjeseca (karikiram).  I ukoliko vi uletite sa svojim savjetima - ona ionako nece promijeniti praksu, jer jos nije spremna za te informacije, nije jos spremna za vase savjete, nije ih trazila.  Da je spremna cuti za drugacije, vecina njih zna gdje se informacije mogu dobiti.  No one su odabrale nesto drugo - i to je njihov izbor. Pustite ih na miru da rade svoje -  makar to iz vase perspektive bilo strasno krivo.



APSOLUTNO te podržavam. Ja ne kažem da je ispravno raditi neke stvare koje se na forumu spominju, ali nije baš sve negativno. Recimo- ja sam se ismijala pričama s poroda. Trebam uskoro roditi prvo dijete, sva sam isprepadana od ružnih iskustava...tako da su mi njihova iskustva (tipa: ja 2 puta stisnula i dijete izletilo van!  :Laughing:  ) bilo tako simpatične i ohrabrujuće...  :Love:

----------


## lucky day

> ali nije baš sve negativno. Recimo- ja sam se ismijala pričama s poroda. Trebam uskoro roditi prvo dijete, sva sam isprepadana od ružnih iskustava...tako da su mi njihova iskustva (tipa: ja 2 puta stisnula i dijete izletilo van!  ) bilo tako simpatične i ohrabrujuće...


  :Laughing:   nije ti los potez, ustvari!
da sam opet trudnica - ne bi ovdje isla citati price sigurno... eventualno kad vidim da je u RIjeci... za ostale ne bi riskirala da se ne isprepadam  8)

----------


## Žaklina

> nije ti los potez, ustvari!
> da sam opet trudnica - ne bi ovdje isla citati price sigurno... eventualno kad vidim da je u RIjeci... za ostale ne bi riskirala da se ne isprepadam  8)



Ja sam to shvatila too late.   :Sad:   Već sam počela zamišljati porode u lokvama krvi....  :Crying or Very sad:  , ali nije to najbitnije. Treba gledati pozitivnu stvar u svemu, pa tako i u porodu, a to je zasigurno: Imam zdravo dijete....  :Love:  

p.s. Možeš slobodno pročitati priča, ima i loših, ali: iznimka potvrđuje pravilo (da se porod na tom forumu gleda "pink naočalama", a to je za nas " mum-yet to be" ohrabrujuće...)- porod je lijepa stvar...

----------


## LIMA

Mislim da je aludiranje na to da se ovdje netko nekome ruga na zemljopisnoj ili nacionalnoj osnovi potpuno bespredmetno. 

Ja nisam, primjerice iznenađena (neću namjerno reći zgrožena da netko ne bi drvlje i kamenje po meni) toliko forumima gdje sudjeluju mame koje možda nisu informirane već recimo ovim odgovorom STRUČNE I KOMPETENTNE osobe: 

cybermed i Rihter o dohrani

Neću ništa komentirati, da ne bi ispalo da pljujem po nekome, samo se pitam kao jedna friška mama koja vrijedno skuplja informacije sa svih strana jer želi najbolje za svoje dijete, koga sada slušati??

_apricot stavila hiperlink_

----------


## Žaklina

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## dorotea24

> cybermed i Rihter o dohrani


ajme malo sam se šokirala. jel to stvarno doktor piše? kod nas nekakvo jelo krute hrane koje bi se moglo nazvati jelom nije ni u povojima :/ nije mi baš svejedno

----------


## Andora

čovječe, kakvo dopisivanje doktora i Larryja   :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## snoopygirl

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Pliska

...i to piše doktor   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LIMA

Naravno! A kaže još i ovo:



> od otprilike 6-7 mjeseci dojenče počinje jesti sve, otpirlike onako kako je na jelovniku odraslih, s time da mora u početkubiti pasirano. Jedino se preporučuje da se cijelo jaje ili barem bjelanjak dogodi do dobi 12 mjeseci.

----------


## zmaj

ne znam jel mm najneukusnije...al znam da je najzdravije   :Smile:   :D

----------


## leonisa

De gustibus non est disputandum
 :Wink:

----------


## keisha

U jednom se sigurno slazemo i vi i nas bosanskohercegovacki forum a to je da je ovaj gore navedeni doktor koji daje savjete  majkama bolestan i to ne malo.Ja bih ga bez razmisljanj u ludnicu stavila.Kako li je on dobio titulu doktora molit cu lijepo.UZAS!!!!!! :shock:  :shock:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## zmaj

a kažu da je taj doc inače jako jako stručan....ja vjerujem da mu jednostavno ponekad prekipi...pa lipo napiše svašta....hm...meni je čak i smišan!!  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

A jooooooooooj  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## karfiolčić

Ma ljudi prejako ste zabrijali... 
Svatko radi onako kako zna... 
A kaj je je, žalosno je da pedijatri i doktori od kojih trebaš pomoć imaju krive informacije tj. i daju ih dalje mamama koje se baš i ne snalaze u novonastaloj situaciji... Ja sam recimo rodila 1994 i 1998. i tada nije bilo ovakvih foruma... Slušala sam naravno mamu i dohrana mojoj djeci je bila dvotrećinsko mlijeko i limunovo mlijeko (ako uopće znate što je to)... Ne zamjeram joj jel ni ona ni ja nismo znale drugačije (kako je ona mene hranila tako sam i ja svoju djecu)... 
Klinci su veliki i zdravi (nikad nisu bili bolesni jače od prehlade) i mislim da nisam napravila ništa loše... Sada sam trudna sa trećim i naravno da ću drugačije ovaj put... Ipak ću ovaj put slušati svoj instinkt i potruditi se više sa dojenjem.... 

Isto tako milslila sam da su bebači žedni poslije mlijeka, a tada su čak i doktori tako govorili i savjetovali mame (s time da sam promijenila 3 pedijatra)... Sve ovisi o vremenu....

----------


## MGrubi

pa koliko sam ja shvatila omalovažavanje vrijednosti majčinog mlijeka od strane medicinara 70-tih je glavni krivac za nisku stopu dojenja   :Sad:  
oni koji su tribali pomoći su u biti sabotirali   :Sad:  
tako je nastala generacija mama bez iskustva u dojenju, i nisu imali dobrih savjeta da prenesu na sljedeću generaciju ...
i od onda se proteže ta rečenica: i mene je mama hranila s bocom pa mi ništa nije
 :/

----------


## Layla

Žalosno, ali istinito.
Ali, za nas i za našu djecu, sad postoji Roda  :Heart:  
Što više reći..

----------


## ana.m

Mene stvarno zanima tko je kriv za to što je gotovo pa počelo izumirati nešto od čega su djeca stoljećima živjela i bila hranjena?

----------


## karfiolčić

Da naravno, to sam i htjela reći... 
Nemrem nikome zamjeriti, ali da se može promijeniti može sa trudom i mnoštvom dobrih foruma... 
A iskreno mislim da se puno promijenilo i od kad sam ja zadnji put rodila, a kamoli od 70-ih. 
Tako da ne treba omalovažavati (makar mislim da nije omalovažavanje nego  samo naglas izgovaranje svog mišljenja) i pričati o lošim stvarima nego podupirati i pričati o dobrim... A doktore možeš slušati, a i ne ako imaš imalo nečega u glavi... 
Tri pedijatra sam promijenila: 1. mi uopće nije htjela pregledati dijete dok nisam platila dodatno osiguranje od 200 kn (što je debilno svi znamo), a kad sam se pobunila i nisam htjela platiti obično izrabljivanje lakovjernih roditelja, pustila me da čekam u čekaonici sa bebom više od 2 sata.. Naravno otišla.. 2. pedijatar mi je uvaljivao neke viamine da kljukam djete s time, a kad sam provjerila na deklaraciji piše da ne smiju djeca mlađa od 12 godina!!!!!! (moja Sara je tada imala 6 mjeseci) i naravno 3. pedijatar s kojim sam savršeno zadovoljna, poštuje želje roditelja i pokušava ima što više olakšati. Drži se onoga za što je tamo (cjepljenje,vaganje, mjerenje)... Najgore mi je od svega što za bris nosa i grla moraš klečati na koljenima doslovno, a najlakše je prepisati neki antibiotik i bok.. Zato mi je ova doktrorica, a i ujedno pedijatrica zakon....
No dobro sada sam pretjerala.... Zato doktore u principu ne treba previše slušati, nego raditi prema vlastitom nahođenju... Uvjerila sam se u to....

----------


## MGrubi

bolnice - odvojili su novorođenčad od majki prva 3 dnana , iz pitaj gospe kojeg razloga
+ jak marketing adaptiranog koji je uvjerio te iste medicinare da su bolji od majčinog mlijeka 
dijelili su savjete da se doji svaka 3 sata po 20 min (maksimalno) - na osnovu hranjenja adaptiranim
uveli su dohranu s 2-3mj, teleću juhu s 4-5 mj (bila je negdje na forumu ta stara tabela dohrane iz 71'-'72' )
totalno su potcjenili ulogu majčinog mlijeka
tko zna, možda onda nije bio dovoljan % školovanih žena - pedijatara koje su dojile da to pobiju...

----------


## karfiolčić

Ma mislim da je kriva bila komocija nekih mama, a i da su doktori svatko toliko morali uvesti nešto novo da ne bi bilo dosadno, a stvar je u tome da su se onda doktori slijepo slušali...

Znate kaj je meni uvijek upečatljivo. Kad dođem kod ginekologa, a u čekaoni s menom neka žena od svojih 50 godina i bakica.. Naime one uvijek sa sobom imaju 20 dkg kave i čokoladu... Meni to nikada nije palo napamet.. Oni su tamo da rade svoj posao.... 
Tako da mislim da je to dovoljan pokazatelj mentaliteta današnjih žena i onih koje su rođene 40. i 50.-ih godina prošlog stoljeća... Stara garda ja bih rekla kojoj je teško nešto novo utupiti u glavu... 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## proljetna beba

Nemogu reći da sam zgrožena al sam blago rečeno razočarana postovima pojedinih članica ovog foruma...Ne mogu da shvatim kako vi " obrazovane" žene i majke možete pasti tako nisko i spustiti se na nivo te osobe koja je pisala da djetetu bebi od 3 mjeseca daje sarme i maline...Ja sam majka koja doji svoje dijete, dojila sam je isključivo 6 mjeseci (bez kapi vode ili čaja čak i kad su bile najveće vrućine pa mi svi savjetuju da je dobro da dam bebi par kašičica vode) i to ne zahvaljujući Rodi jer ovdje nisam niti čitala tekstove o dojenju i dohrani već zato što tako kaže WHO... I ja se držim toga...Al ne smatram da je moja mama glupa zato što mi je savjetovala da dam djetetu vodu, a isto tako ne smatram da je ta koja daje daje tako maloj bebi sarmu zločinka... Ako neko želi savjet ja ću mu pomoći ako mogu, a ako ne želi nije moj problem...Zapravo sve to mi je malo sumnjivo kad se sjetim koliko je na Bebano.com bilo provokatora sa duplim nickovima (neki su se preselili na Rodu nakon što su banovani)...Tako da svašta može biti u pitanju...Drugo, vidim da se ovdje neko čudi što je na tom forumu tada bilo malo članova pa mi nije jasno kako vam nije palo na pamet prije no što ovdje počnete tračati i prazniti svoje frustrirane i arogantne umove pogledate kad je forum osnovan...To je bilo nepuna 3 mjesaca nakon postavljanja dotičnog foruma, pa ne znam kako neko može očekivati da u to vrijeme forum ima npr. 1000 članova....Treće, sve i da ta majka daje bebi sarmu, a vi je smatrate pismenom zato što zna koristiti internet moraću se osvrnuti na našu bolnu prošlost...Pa bar vi iz BIH koje ste tako zdušno pohrlile napadati i ismijavati sopstveni narod znate koliko je kod nas sela popaljeno, a ljudi su nasilno istjerani iz svojih kuća i morali su se negdje skrasiti...Veliki broj njih primile su zapadne zemlje, a pitanje je koliko su se tamo uspjeli uklopiti i obrazovati...Pa kad pomenuste da je na našem forumu puno onim koji žive u zapadnim zemljama mogli bi razmisliti malo o tome ko su ti isti ljudi...A za korištenje interneta i nije potrebna neka posebna pamet niti obrazovanje...Bar ja tako mislim... Vidim da je ovdje neko napisao da su kod nas u BIH bolnice baby friendly...Na ovu konstataciju mogu se samo glasno nasmijati, a ne mogu da objašnjavam zašto jer sam već i previše odužila...Svašta... Još nešto...Zar mislite da nepismene žene nemaju pravo da rađaju djecu? Po vama one postaju zločinke...Zar je moguće da neko ko živi u BIH ne vidi (a meni se čini da neće da vidi) koliko ljudi živi na granici siromaštva pa se onda pitam jel njima možda skupo odvojiti par KM da kupe neki časopis za bebe i mame? Koliko je u našoj državi ljudi koji se znaju koristiti internetom, a da ne govorim o brojci kad su u pitanju oni koji kod kuće posjeduju PC, a internet priključak još manje (pa da uopće mogu čitati Rodu, bebano, trudnoća.net i sl)...Dakle,  ljudi koji sve navedeno nemaju ne trebaju rađati djecu, vi koji ne volite svoju zemlju a ipak živite u njoj ozbiljno bi trebali razmisliti o iseljenju jer što da se bezveze nervirate  :Rolling Eyes:  ...A možda bi najbolje bilo da ipak osnujete neko udruženje roditelja ( mada vam se ja poslije ovoga sigurno ne bih pridružila) jer koliko mogu zaključiti iz vaših postova dovoljno ste agresivne, licemjerne i arogantne da možete komunicirati sa našim predstavnicima vlasti koji uglavnom posjeduju iste osobine... I ako ste toliko "dubokoumne" da zbog jednog il dva posta proglasite čitav forum i njegove članice glupim i neobrazovanim onda svaka vam čast...Samo se pitam gdje to vi živite i gdje ste se obrazovale pa imate petlje da tako bezočno vrijeđate druge, a što je najvažnije vaše sugrađane umjesto da pomognete...Zbog ovakvih mi na žalost nećemo daleko dogurati...Stidim se zbog vas...
Ipak Rodi kao udruzi svaka čast na postignutim rezultatima...Nemam ništa protiv ovog portala iako ga rijetko posjećujem i želim da istaknem da je moj post nije upućen svima već onima koje će se sigurno same prepoznati...Zaista zvuče patetično  :Sad:

----------


## proljetna beba

Ako admin smatra da sam nekog uvrijedila nek me slobodno banuje

----------


## sorciere

> Tako da mislim da je to dovoljan pokazatelj *mentaliteta* današnjih žena i *onih koje su rođene 40. i 50.-ih godina prošlog stoljeća...* Stara garda ja bih rekla kojoj je teško nešto novo utupiti u glavu...


ja sam rođena 50 i neke... kakva smo mi to "stara garda", i što nam je to teško "utupiti" u glavu?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pojavio se novi BH roditeljski forum na kojem ja vježbam svoju taktičnost, ali slabo mi ide   :Razz:  . Proistekao je iz nekog slovenačkog, ringeraja.ba. Ja u glavnom pokupim prnje kad pročitam par postova, žao mi, ali jednostavno ne mogu komunicirati na tom nivou. Zbog toga još više cijenim Rodine moderatorice, i njihov mukotrpni rad.

----------


## Ivanna

> karfiolčić prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tako da mislim da je to dovoljan pokazatelj *mentaliteta* današnjih žena i *onih koje su rođene 40. i 50.-ih godina prošlog stoljeća...* Stara garda ja bih rekla kojoj je teško nešto novo utupiti u glavu... 
>  
> 
> 
> ja sam rođena 50 i neke... kakva smo mi to "stara garda", i što nam je to teško "utupiti" u glavu?


I moja mama je rođena 50 i neke i dojila me samo 3 mjeseca. A zašto? Zbog krivih informacija i tadašnjih "pravila" po kojima dijete obavezno mora piti čaja, doji se svaka 3 sata itd. Kad je došla na 1. kontrolu kod pedijatra sa mnom rekao joj je da sam gladna, da sam premalo dobila (550 g) i nek mi obavezno da adaptirano. 

I kad sam ja u trudnoći tupila kako ću ja sigurno dojiti, govorila mi je da ću to tek vidjeti, ako budem imala mlijeka itd.
I ona sama bi mi ponekad rekla nek mu dam vode, čaja....

Uglavnom, promijenila je mišljenje i rekla mi da je ona tako dojila na zahtjev, ne davala čaja i bila uporna ko ja, i ona bi vjerojatno dojila duže. 
Naravno, bilo je i njenih savjeta koje sam prihvatila i koji su mi pomogli.

Taj stav "one su tada sve krivo radile i nemaju pojma" jednostavno ne stoji. Bar ne za sve i nemojmo generalizirati.

I danas ima jako puno mladih mama kojima je puno lakše doći do informacija nego prije 20-30 godina, pa svejedno započinju s dohranom sa 4 mj., doje max 3 mj. itd.

Ja ne mislim da je moja mama glupa i neobrazovana jer je radila neke stvari koje ja ne bi. Znam da je radila najbolje što je mogla i znala.   :Heart:

----------


## mati

Uopce mi nije jasno zasto se neke od vas nerviraju.Sigurno ima ljudi(zena)koji misle da da je vas nacin ishrane npr. pretjeran(dojenje do 2. pa i 4godine)U svakom slucaju,da ne duzim,hranili se ovako ili onako i jedni i drugi ce izrast u normalnu i zdravu djecu.Osobno poznajem par zena koje postupaju u vezi ishrane slicno kao gospodja iz prvog posta i nisu Bosanke.(Nije bitno porijeklo,zasto podcjenjivati) (I imaju zdravu odraslu djecu,nista im ne fali)I to je njihovo pravo.Ko ce joj dokazati suprotno?Ko ce je prisiliti da doji,ako ona nece?Mislim da se uopce u to ne treba mjesati... a,ni zgrazati.

----------


## modesti

> Napravilo bosanskohercegovacki roditeljski forum....


Da ne citiram cijeli uvodni post...

I ja sam "zgrozena" količinom kompleksa koji izbijaju iz prve riječi koju citiram. Da ne spominjem ostale komentare koji se nižu... 

Nadam se da ti je poslije bilo lakše i da si se bolje osjećala.   :Taps: 



 :Grin:  [/b]

----------


## modesti

> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Napravilo bosanskohercegovacki roditeljski forum....
> 
> 
> Da ne citiram cijeli uvodni post...
> 
> I ja sam "zgrozena" količinom kompleksa koji izbijaju iz prve riječi koju citiram. Da ne spominjem ostale komentare koji se nižu... 
> ...

----------


## modesti

> Napravilo bosanskohercegovacki roditeljski forum....


Da ne citiram cijeli uvodni post...

I ja sam "zgrozena" količinom kompleksa koji izbijaju iz prve riječi koju citiram. Da ne spominjem ostale komentare koji se nižu... 

Nadam se da ti je poslije bilo lakše i da si se bolje osjećala.   :Taps: 



 :Grin:

----------


## modesti

:Laughing:  

šta bi ovo?

moderatori, što mi se post klonirao nekoliko puta? 

 :Laughing:

----------


## dambo

hej, hej,  8) 

sigurno sve mame ovdje i na bilo kojem forumu žele najbolje svojoj djeci, u skladu s onim što su naučile bilo iz knjiga, bilo od majki ili baka. Ima knjiga, sufinancirana od UNICEF-a, od dr. Gorjane Gjurić, zove se 'Sve o dojenju' gdje se navodi da je masovno hranjenje dojenčadi kravljim mlijekom počelo iza 2. sv. rata - puno siročadi - pa su otud i one tablice prirasta bazirane na podacima o djeci hranjenoj na bočicu. 
Tamo se ne govori o drugoj dohrani, ali se nekako baš uklapa da su doktori po grupama djece koja su dobro napredovala u sirotištima i drugim majkama preporučivali kravlje mlijeko. Onda su poslodavci vidjeli da se bez dojenja može pa se može i mama prije vratiti na posao...bla,bla - kratki porodiljni, bla,bla...a iza kravljeg ml. je jako moguće biti žedan pa su mame davale vodice, pa čajeka sve ranije, pa se hvalile što sve piju djeca - pa se sjetile dati juhice pa gustog povrća iz juhe s 2 mjeseca...i tako to krene... generacije su se tako odgojile i uglavnom ostale zdrave.(valjda) 

Ja sam bila ponosna što me mama dojila 3 mj dok nisam razgovarala s kolegicom koju je mama dulje dojila i u početku sam ostala  :shock:  dok se nisam (HVALABOGU) informirala bolje o tome. A od mame sam naučila da se prvu bebu ne može dojiti jer mlijeko ne valja. Ona je to naučila od svoje mame itd. Tko je tu kriv? Svi i nitko, ali najmanje žene...

mislim da me kužite...   :Smile:  

vidjela sam mladu mamu koja naravno brine o bebi, ali prepušta svojoj mami da hrani bebu od 4mj kašicama dok ona čita novine... tu ništa ne piše o dojenju... eto, a sigurno ima svo povjerenje u svoju mamu i sama je tako othranjena...beba je napredna, pojede onu malu kašicu dok si rekao keks i još popije 200ml adap. i 200ml soka bez problema. Čista idila  :/  dok se ja borim za par žličica... i što tu reći? Ništa, kad nitko ništa nije pitao.
 :Smile:

----------


## linolina

Slažem se da je davanje savjeta onomu tko ga ne traži- mudrovanje.
Isto tako (i još važnije) da je znanje uvijek relativno, pa tako i ove preporuke.
Međutim, to bi se možda moglo odnositi na vodu, čajeve...ali na monte pudinge od 3 mjeseca ili smoki...to ni sebi ne dajem, prema tome tu nije više pitanje prehrane bebe.

Ovo pišem zato što sam se sama našla u nezgodnoj situaciji ...
Nemam djecu (još).
Čitam ovaj forum, pratim štošta što se tiče prehrane odraslih (pogotovo od problema s šećerom koje imam)...

Uglavnom, meni jako draga osoba,  koja nije dojila svoje klince, sjedi s malim ( 6 mjeseci) na jednoj svadbi i umače bijeli kruh u paprikaš, hvali ga kako će se mali lijepo najesti (to je obrok)...  :Crying or Very sad:  
stvarno, stvarno mi *nije* do pametovanja, 
*znam* da voli tu svoju djecu,

i da baš je ona iz spomenute države, prije no što ispadnem šovinist- i moja mama je rođena tamo 
(dojila nas je, ali  i štošta nova na planu roditeljstva naučila, baš naučila, do najmlađeg djeteta,jer uvijek ima grešaka,  često poviri i ovdje i oduševljena je protokom informacija)- 

stvarno sam se pitala kakvi su joj liječnik i patronažna, znam da ne surfa, smatram da nisam ja ta koja treba govoriti nekoj mami čime da hrani bebu...ali definitivno ću joj pokloniti neku knjigu o tome...čak mi je sad žao što to nisam prije znala jer mislim da smo dovoljno  bliske da nešto komentiram na tu temu...ne znam, ne znam (mali joj je često na antibioticima, a predebeo je-što je njima simpa :/ )  :Sad:  
a i žalila mi se da nema knjižnice , iako to naravno nije neka isprika, nisu siromašni, nimalo...

----------


## linolina

I još da napomenem (kao razlog zašto me je ovo s rodicom šokiralo)- apsolutno sve moje prijateljice i kolegice doje i dojile su, najmanje do godine dana, najmanje,
 tako da sam, čitajući i ovaj forum, zaključila da to danas radi većina mladih mama.
 A ovo o čaju, soku-to su radile  sve starije žene koje sam poznavala, da nema neta i ja bih vjerojatno mislila da tako treba (recimo da bi se našao još i koji pedijatar, osobno poznajem jednoga koji preporuča žlicu vode).

Zato mi je mama koja je prije radila po preporuci liječnika nešto takvo (prerana dohrana, čaj)
 i današnja mama koja samo doji jer je tako pročitala na Rodi ili sl. jednako informirana, pametna, kako hoćete.

(Ali ovaj kruh u parikaš-nikako mi ne ide iz glave, odakle joj to :/ )

----------


## modesti

Moderatori, hoćete li pliz obrisati višak kopiranih komentara gore?

----------


## apricot

ne usudim se brisati jer se može dogoditi da nestane topic.
a onda bi nas mogli optužiti da ih brišemo čim se nešto zakuha.
pa sada neka stoji, ne mogu ništa napraviti   :Sad:

----------


## modesti

OK.

----------


## dambo

ah, koliko se trudim biti tolerantna! dobila sam savjet   :Evil or Very Mad:   da smanjim dojenje i da već mogu davati sarmu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
odmah sdam se sjetila ovog topica

----------


## ninet

> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Napravilo bosanskohercegovacki roditeljski forum....
> 
> 
> Da ne citiram cijeli uvodni post...
> 
> I ja sam "zgrozena" količinom kompleksa koji izbijaju iz prve riječi koju citiram. Da ne spominjem ostale komentare koji se nižu... 
> ...


Nisam!   :Sad:  Osjecala sam se grozno. Zao mi je sto nisi makla dalje od uvodne rijeci, mozda bi naisla na ono sto me tad najvise zgrazavalo, a to je sto se nisam smatrala sposobnom ni da pomognem, ni da adekvatno reagujem....
Pa sam bila iskompleksirana, frustrirana...(ne zelim dalje nabrajati pridjeve koji su se u ovih godinu dana -  narocito posljednja dva nanizali ovdje)...jadna.

Zao mi je sto sam bila takva. Obecala sam sebi da necu nikad vise...  :Smile:  
Stavise - ne pada mi napamet.....



PS - _Napravilo_....U to vrijeme u trendu bio Nisvet Dzanko a on nije frustrirani kompleksas


 :Smile:

----------


## modesti

Draga ninet,

motiv mog posta nije bila tvoja kritika BH porodičnog foruma, već način na koji si ti, kao i neke druge cure, kritizirala sve. Mislim da si mogla da se regularno registruješ na forumu i da lijepo objasniš dotičnoj šta griješi i šta te zgraža. Generalizacija u bilo kom smislu vodi ka stvaranju predrasuda; u konkretnom slučaju, sporni post o sarmama se generalizirao na sve članove foruma, što ja doživljavam lično. 
Kritika bez adekvatnog i iskrenog prijedloga za poboljšanje jeste olajavanje/tračanje, a tvoja tema je upravo to postigla. 

Ali, božemoj, bilo pa prošlo. Svako ima pravo na vlastito mišljenje.

----------


## emira

Vidim da je topic malo skrenuo s teme pa ću se ja ubaciti i napisati nešto slično onomu postu od kojeg je krenula cijela ova rasprava. 

Mene ionako smatraju frikušom po pitanju općenite brige oko djeteta ali mene ne dira... pokušam procjeniti s kim mogu ulaziti u raspravu a tko nije uopće vrijedan truda.

Primjera radi, kad je N. imala 3.5 mj moja sveki me sa čuđenjem ispitivala "Zar ju još dojim?". Oglušila sam se. Da se pita npr. moju mamu svi bi sisali do škole.  :Smile: 

No, moje mišljenje je da zemljopisni položaj nema veze, nema veze niti naobrazba... već i zdrav razum!

Moja poznanica iz rodilišta se meni na oči hvalila kako joj mali sa 2.5 mj pije kravlje mlijeko i petit beure keks. Ja sa,m samo izbeljila oči i pitala je šta joj na to veli pedijatar, da bi mi ona odgovorila da pedijatru veli da je bebač na adpt...  I šta reći??? Ništa, nego se moliti Bogu da jadno dijete ne ima posljedica u budućnosti.

S druge strane, sestrična od MM, magistar ..., daje sedmomjesečnoj kćerkici- HRENOVKE!!!

E, pa ove dvije žene  vode sasvim različite živote, žive u gradu, jedna je NKV druga magistar... ali jedno što je po meni zajedničko njima dvjema je kronični nedostatak intuicije i zdravog razuma!!!

----------


## proljetna beba

> Vidim da je topic malo skrenuo s teme pa ću se ja ubaciti i napisati nešto slično onomu postu od kojeg je krenula cijela ova rasprava. 
> 
> Mene ionako smatraju frikušom po pitanju općenite brige oko djeteta ali mene ne dira... pokušam procjeniti s kim mogu ulaziti u raspravu a tko nije uopće vrijedan truda.
> 
> Primjera radi, kad je N. imala 3.5 mj moja sveki me sa čuđenjem ispitivala "Zar ju još dojim?". Oglušila sam se. Da se pita npr. moju mamu svi bi sisali do škole. 
> 
> No, moje mišljenje je da zemljopisni položaj nema veze, nema veze niti naobrazba... već i zdrav razum!
> 
> Moja poznanica iz rodilišta se meni na oči hvalila kako joj mali sa 2.5 mj pije kravlje mlijeko i petit beure keks. Ja sa,m samo izbeljila oči i pitala je šta joj na to veli pedijatar, da bi mi ona odgovorila da pedijatru veli da je bebač na adpt...  I šta reći??? Ništa, nego se moliti Bogu da jadno dijete ne ima posljedica u budućnosti.
> ...


Opet dolazimo na onu da ne valja "generalizirati"  :Smile:  ...I ja svakodnevno viđam roditelje kojima bih najrađe prišla i rekla im par stvari, al onda skontam " Pa ko sam ja da nekome govorim kako treba da postupaju sa sopstvenom djecom?"...I naravno ostane na tome da se molim i nadam da ta djeca neće imati teške posljedice zbog neinformiranost, tvrdoglavosti, gluposti itd. svojih roditelja...Ako nekom mogu suptilno da ukažem na nešto što znam da nije Ok onda to i uradim, a ako ne nema druge do da držim jezik za zubima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninet

> Draga ninet,
> 
> motiv mog posta nije bila tvoja kritika BH porodičnog foruma, već način na koji si ti, kao i neke druge cure, kritizirala sve. Mislim da si mogla da se regularno registruješ na forumu i da lijepo objasniš dotičnoj šta griješi i šta te zgraža. Generalizacija u bilo kom smislu vodi ka stvaranju predrasuda; u konkretnom slučaju, sporni post o sarmama se generalizirao na sve članove foruma, što ja doživljavam lično. 
> Kritika bez adekvatnog i iskrenog prijedloga za poboljšanje jeste olajavanje/tračanje, a tvoja tema je upravo to postigla. 
> 
> Ali, božemoj, bilo pa prošlo. Svako ima pravo na vlastito mišljenje.


Taman kad pomislim da sam stavila tacku....

1 Ja niti u jednom postu na ovoj temi ne kritikujem BH porodicni forum - a ni srbijanski koji se nesto kasnije pojavljuje u prici...
2 Ja govorim o vrlo konkretnim primjerima sve vrijeme
3 Ja sam od pocetka registrovana na tom forumu
4 Ja sam POKUSALA (odatle frustracija) i toj mami i nizu drugih, stvarnih i virtuelnih - objasniti ZASTO dojenje i iskljucuvo dojenje, ali je efekat u 99% slucajeva bio nistavan - jer zaboga - sta ko ima meni objasnjavati, valjda ja znam najbolje za svoju bebu....I ja odustala - aferim - svako zna najbolje
5 ja ne odgovaram za pravac u kom je diskusija na ovom topicu krenula
6 adekvatan prijedlog za poboljsanje.... ? :Smile:  Ja godinama trosila i vrijeme i zivce, cak i nesto novca za poboljsanje....
Kao sto rekoh - necu vise.
Meni skodi, a drugi nemaju koristi...  :Smile:  a treci u tome vide napad na suverenost.... :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:  

Pozdrav!

----------


## proljetna beba

Kad smo već kod malina  :Grin:  ...Kad je A imala 3 mjeseca, otišli mi na vakcinu i dala nam dr. sirup za snižavanje temperature (paracetamol)...Odem ja da kupim taj sirup kad on ima okus jagode i maline...Pitam ja u apoteci "imal neki drugi?"...Veli" Nema"...Odem ponovo kod pedijatrice i ptam jeje za moguću alergiju, a ona mene pita " jel beba alergična?"( ta ista pedijatrica me na početku savjetovala da ne dajem jagode i bobočasto voće prije navršenih godinu dana)...Kažem joj kako nemam pojma jer je beba mala pa nismo probali jagode i maline  :Grin:  , a ona meni " Pa to je samo ekstrat, ne vjerujem da će joj nešto biti"...I šta ću vratim se kući, pomolim se Bogu i dam joj onaj sirup...Sreća ništa joj se nije desilo  :Smile:  ...Pa se onda i ne čudim šta sve žene daju bebama kad doktori svašta propisuju, a farmaceuti proizvode  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lady A

*proljetna beba*, da ne citiram, samo ću odgovoriti...to što je sirup s' okusom maline, jagode ili šumeći Ca (koji se daje i kod alergija) često sa okusom jagode nema veze sa svježim voćem i zato ne brini. I ja sam o tome razgovarala sa jednom stručnom osobom i tako mi je rekla. 
A što se tiče i ljekara i farmaceuta ima ih, kao i u svakoj struci, boljih i onih drugih...Jedna stara pedijatrica savjetovala mojoj rodici da da bebi od 3,5 mjeseca kravlje mlijeko iz kese sa mljevenim keksom da bi se malo udebljala (a beba, ustvari, imala o.k. težinu, samo nije buca genetski). Da stvar bude gora, nekoliko dana kasnije se ustanovi da je beba alergična na kazein i da ne smije ništa mliječno.

----------


## mim

> Ma ja sam se uvijek pitala zasto uopce itko zove te patronazne sestre? CEmu ustvari one sluze?!  :?


Nama je pred 10 godina stigla nepozvana patronažna, ali moram reći da je bila stvarno divna: ozbiljna, ali smirena. Kako je M. bila stalno prištekana na cicu, a tad je SOS-telefon bio SF, priče sa strane koje sam slušala bile su tipa: "Vodeno mlijeko...blah..." stvarno mi je dobro došlo da mi netko smirenim glasom kaže da dobro radim, da će se količina mlijeka povećati i da samo slušam bebu. Uz to sam dobila savjet kako njegovati bradavice (riblja mast   :Wink:   ) i sestri sam stvarno zahvalna. Da nije bilo nje sumnjam da bih izdržala dvije godine.

----------


## Lady A

Moram priznati da nisam baš u detalje čitala topic, ne znam je li iko spomenuo da kad se porodiš na GAK-u (ne znam je li isto i u Opštoj b.), dobiješ poklon paket pelena i vlažnih maramica i jednu knjižicu sa savjetima za njegu bebe u kojoj stoji da se sa dohranom počinje od 6.mjeseca, ali da nisu sve bebe iste i da neke trebaju dohranu prije (ali ne prije 4.mjeseca), a neke poslije 6.mjeseca. Možda su te majke, osim savjeta starijih žena, pročitale i poslušale savjete iz te knjižice?! Dobro, ne piše baš da se da „sarma“, ali...

----------


## MGrubi

Lady, nije u pitanju samo ta knjižica
nego i pedijatri, jasno je upozorenje zašto tek s 6mj, no većina pedijatara preporuča dohranu s 4mj, pogotovo ako beba nije dojena
i tu mi je najveći ?
znamo da bebe na adaptiranom su podložnije razvoju alergija od dojenih, znamo da se dohrana odgađa na 6mj zbog alergija ... i nikako mi nije jasno zašto onda pedijatar preporuča početi s kašicama s 4mj?!
bebe na adaptiranom ne bi smijele početi prije 6mj s kašicama jer su u večem riziku za alergije  od dojenih 

a tu su i naljepnice na kašicama: od 4mj.... da im zakon dopušta napisali bi oni i od 2. tjedna ...

----------


## mozarela

kada se već radi čistka u susjednim državama ne bi bilo zgorega da "pometemo" prvo sa svoga praga pa dođite u slavoniju gdje se i dan danas 3-mjesečnim bebama daje sarma(da ojačaju jelte  :Grin:  ) ili umak od gljiva i sl. nebuloze.
koliko znam u nekim selima se i dalje maloj djeci daje da liznu rakije(to je dobro za zdravlje a i prije zaspu jelte  :Grin:  )

usput svratite i do njemačke gdje se dr maltene izderao na mene kada sam rekla da dijete od osam mjeseci uz dohranu još uvijek dojim pa mi je rekao da nakon 6 mjeseci od majčinog mlijeka više štete nego koristi! :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

> mi je rekao da nakon 6 mjeseci od majčinog mlijeka više štete nego koristi! :shock:


prodana duša

----------


## white_musk

bezdušnik

----------


## mikka

hi hi, koji ludaci

jbg, trka za profitom danas kroji svijet

a majcino mlijeko je besplatno  :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

ja sam postala popriličo oparena  :Grin:   vudrena u glavu 8)  i da mi se neki dr počne derat...lipo bi  dobija tužbu i amen
više ni pred kim ni čim ne stajem kad je u pitanju dojenje.. jer upravo tako rade "oni"...preko mrtvih do love...sve za profit

i naravno da bi za dijete nakon 6mj bila bolja krava i još bolje prerađena i u prašak pretvorena krava... samo je pitanje jel Milica il Zekulja i Šarova...

----------


## MGrubi

kad me zbunjeno pitaju: još dojiš?
ja im zbunjeno odgovaram:  a šta , da sisa kravu?
 :Laughing:  
pa se ljudi zamisle..
a šta ti drugo ostaje kad makneš tetrapak-posrednik?

----------


## mikka

mozda skuze da je za djecu kompatibilnije mlijeko neke manje zivotinje, blize ljudima po ukusu u prehrani, recimo.. svinje? svejed, roza koza, jedan zeludac.. ili majmuna? kao tarzan?

ja vjerujem da mladunce jedne vrste moze odrasti na mlijeku druge ako mora. samo da su kompatibilnije nego krava i covjek. nek se nitko ne uvrijedi za usporedbe, ne znam ni zasto to pisem.. razmisljam naglas?
brisite me ako treba.  :Embarassed:

----------


## zmaj

> mozda skuze da je za djecu kompatibilnije mlijeko neke manje zivotinje, blize ljudima po ukusu u prehrani, recimo.. svinje? svejed, roza koza, jedan zeludac.. ili majmuna? kao tarzan?
> 
> ja vjerujem da mladunce jedne vrste moze odrasti na mlijeku druge ako mora. samo da su kompatibilnije nego krava i covjek. nek se nitko ne uvrijedi za usporedbe, ne znam ni zasto to pisem.. razmisljam naglas?
> brisite me ako treba.


uopće mi ni nebuloza...
za majmuna kažu da je pametan pa sumnjam da bi se da namajmunariti
a krava? je domaća životinja  :Grin:  . život provodi jeduć i mliko dajuć

a moja draga mati, koja nije dojila iz "komfora" (dizat se, sterilizirati, mućkati, hladiti...), kaže da ju je već sram pred okolnim ženama zbog mog hvalospjeva o dojenju...
naravno, smeta svima jer šaka njih skupa nema staža dojenja ko moj miš i ja  :Sad:

----------


## Lady A

*MGrubi*, lijena sam citirati   :Embarassed:  , tu knjižicu što se dobije nakon poroda i jeste pisao pedijatar, a ispod njegovog imena stoji "Udruženje pedijatara Bosne i Hercegovine". Mislim, šta hoću reći, ne krivim ja naše majke, kod nas većina ljudi još uvijek slijepo vjeruje u ljekare i to one starog kova, a zašto i ne bi kad je mnogo ovih novih steklo diplomu preko štele, ali nisu ni oni krivi za to, da ne idem predaleko i preduboko...nadam se da me razumiješ/ete.
Moram samo reći da ja nisam imala negativnih iskustava u svojoj okolini kad je u pitanju dojenje, ali u vezi dohrane već je druga priča. Ja sam za mnoge "internet mama".

----------


## MGrubi

> . Ja sam za mnoge "internet mama".


dobrodošla u klub   :Wink:

----------


## Lady A

Hvala!  :Grin:

----------


## Lady A

Uh, šta sam večeras čula od svoje rodice: njena snaha se porodila prije mjesec dana, doji i daje adaptirano. Kad sam upitala zašto adaptirano, kaže,   nema dovoljno mlijeka, mali doji po 20min. a pedijatar je rekao kako ga toliko dojenje samo iscrpljuje, a pogotovo jer je mali imao žuticu.   :?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ja ispričala rodici sve što znam, s' nadom da će to prenijeti snahi. 
Hej, ali koja glupost da dojenje od 20min. iscrpljuje. Još žutica, pa dohrana adaptiranim. Ma ja ne vjerujem da on toliko ne zna...ima on svoj razlog!
I sad se neki pitaju šta je to ovdašnjim majkama...
Hećim rek'o - eto šta je!

----------


## MGrubi

i još dodaj tome patronažne koje okolo šetaju i govore o dojenju svaka 3 sata po 15 min maximalno na 1 sisi, pa čajeke, pa vodu , pa izbacivanje noćnih podoja nakon 20 dana .... pa duda varalica - svima čudno kako Nera nema dudu .. 

ima ih i u Hrvatskoj

ne postoji cjepivo protiv ljudske neodgovornosti - što se tiče medicinske struke

večina mama vjeruje medicinskoj struci prije nego li nekim "babama s interneta"   :Sad:

----------


## ninet

> i još dodaj tome patronažne koje okolo šetaju i govore o dojenju svaka 3 sata po 15 min maximalno na 1 sisi, pa čajeke, pa vodu , pa izbacivanje noćnih podoja nakon 20 dana .... pa duda varalica - svima čudno kako Nera nema dudu .. 
> 
> ima ih i u Hrvatskoj
> 
> ne postoji cjepivo protiv ljudske neodgovornosti - što se tiče medicinske struke
> 
> *večina mama vjeruje medicinskoj struci prije nego li nekim "babama s interneta"*


Al da najvise vjeruju vlastitim babama (mamama, svekrvam, ujnama, tetkama) - vjeruju....NMaravno, najvise vjeruju sebi jer - JA znam najbolje....

 :Sad:  Frustriraaaaaa

Lady A - ko je pisao tu knjigu? Da nije dr. Heljic? U moje vrijeme cak nije ni bila besplatna...  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

a sve te starije generacije su žrtve bujanja industrije marketinga, kad im to nije bilo zabranjeno
moja baba je dojena do 5.g., djed do 3-4g .. baba je dojila do 9mj, jer su doktori rekli da kasnije nije dobro   :Rolling Eyes:  
baba nema ni 3 razreda osnovne , kako neće virovati u "bogove u bijelom" ?

----------


## mikka

hm, kad pomislis da su jedini obrazovani ljudi-svecenici i popovi ucili ljude stoljecima npr. da ce im, ako budu masturbirali, poceti rasti nokti iz guzice..

----------


## mikka

opet ja s upadicama, sorrry, ne znam sta mi je..  :Embarassed:

----------


## zmaj

il kad pročitaš u milupinoj knjižici, prvi dan svaka dojka samo 5min da se naviknu na dojeje. pa opet tako za koji sat. u međvremenu trebate dat i bocu s čajem il vodom...  :Rolling Eyes:  

ja sam išla za onim što mi je pomoglo (sos tel i ovaj forum)
usuprotnom bi i danas 3sata provela izdajajuć nakon svakog podoja tako da novo mlijeko može doći...staro baciti  :Laughing:

----------


## disa

Da sam slusala svekrvu komsiice i ostalu mnogooobrojnu rodbinu moja beba nebi ni vidjela sisu!Sva sreca pa sam u trudnoci imala vremena i internet da se upoznam sa "svijetom" i izgradim svoje stavove oko mog djeteta i njegovog odgoja inace bilo bi sad...bog dragi zna sta bi sad jeo i pio.Ionako neki dan svekar kaze da ce mu kupiti dzem i sakriti pa mu dati kad ja ne vidim!!!!Umalo nisam dobila slom zivaca!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Prije nisam imala vremena da razmisljam o djeci i dojenju tako da mi je bilo ok ako vidim da mama daje djetetu supu ili bananu u drugom mjesecu zivota,nisam znala da to nije ispravno.Zivjela sam u bosni a tamo vladaju svekrve...
Tako da mislim da mame koje daju djeci ovo sto daje ova sa pocetka ovog topica ne znaju i nemaju mogucnosti da saznaju kako se treba hraniti beba i zato slusaju svekrve i komsinice!!!Na zalost.

----------


## Lady A

*ninet*, to je knjižica od nekih 90 stranica, a napisao je Prim. Dr Željko Rončević.

----------


## Anci

kad sam rodila drugu kćer, patronažna me pitala koliko često dojim, kažem ja: otprilike 3 sata- a tako je stvarno bilo, u početku, poslije je postala cicoman!!!,
kaže ona meni: u to je često, treba svaka 4 sata

sva sreća pa sam već imala dojilačkog staža pa je na jedno uho ušlo na drugo izašlo

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Vidim da ima više takvih foruma bisera na netu, i da ste se već zgražale   :Smile:  

Ali evo ja isto neki dan nešto tražila i nađem ovaj topic na jednom od foruma o dojenju i dohrani i ostala PAF na ove komentare! Ajde molim vas pričitajte vi ove bisere!!

http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewto...er=asc&start=0

komentar jedne od tamosnjih forumasica:
"Bine je napisao/la: 
Mislim da mu ne trebaš ništa davati,ako imaš dovoljno svog mlijeka. 
Moja Iman se još uvijek budi svaka 2-3 sata po noći.Jeste naporno,ali neće trajati dovijeka."

A ovo je odgovor - biser:
Misliš li da je tvoja Iman išta naprednija ili otpornija zato što se ti tako mučiš? 
Ja ti mogu reći samo da Neo jednako napreduje ali da je puno mirniji i zadovoljniji kad prespava noć u komadu... i zato mu dam svaku većer formulu sa baby rižom ili kukuruznim pahuljicama... već puna 2 mjeseca... 
A. mama nemoj se mučiti.. nije vrijedno... nije da mu ukidaš svoje mlijeko ako mu navečer smučkaš formulu... a moraš ga polako navikavati na druge okuse... budi sigurna da mu neće škoditi... Pa za njegovu je dob dovoljno da ima 2 puna obroka tvog mlijeka... ali sve što možeš... naravno da ćeš mu pružiti i da mu nećeš uskratiti mlijeko radi svoje lijenosti... ali mučiti tako sebe da još sada ne spavaš duže od 3 sata u komadu je samoubojstvo... smučkaj formulu, ubaci 2 žlićice baby riže i spavaj skupa s njim 8 sati u komadu... 
Njemu je očito tvoje mlijeko preslabo... i po 100-ti put ponavljam... i ti kad si gladna pojedeš šnitu kruha a ne 2 dl mlijeka... u redu je po danu ali 24 h na dan takav ritam, je to ipak malo previše... "

pa onda drugi komentari i "korisni" savjeti:

"a sam tariku davala tetrapak od 3 mjeseca i to 3, 5 masnoce i to Alpsko mlijeko i nisam mu razblazivala i u to sam mu stavljala rizolino, a posto ja nisam imala nikako mlijeka, i to ako je bilo, bilo je providno, a on rodjen krupan, a hoce da papa, ja sam njemu davala kravlje mlijeko i to razblazivala, salica mala mlijeka i tri salice vode prokuhane i tako je pio do tri mjeseca, nije podnosio nista drugo ni **** ni (kršitelj koda), niti neku drugu hranu, tako da je ovo kravlje mlijeko odmah prihvatio. Doktorica mi je rekla da ne smije to piti, vec samo od godinu dana, ali on nije htjeo nista vec samo to, tako da sad papa super, vidjeli ste po slikicama, a u redu je, to mlijeko mu nije nista naskodilo, sta cu ja kad mu je samo to i odgovaralo, ostalo bi samo povratio. "

"Probaj ga staviti oko 9 na spavanje, daj mu mlijeko s rižom ili kukuruzom pa možda prespava do 5,6! Ritam se ne može mijenjati na brzinu, treba i njemu malo da se prilagodi! Ja sam Matiju do 6 mjeseci dojila + malo dohrane ((kršitelj koda)), a poslije smo krenuli s mlijekom iz tetrapaka, do 8 mjeseci razblaženim, a kasnije obično! Sada mu je običaj ujutro i navečer mlijeko (2-2,5 dl) i ostali obroci. Po noći se ne budi za papanje od 3.5 mjeseci, a kad se i da, dobije dudu i ništa više! 
Nikad ga nisam navikavala na buđenje noću, niti na presvlačenje. "

itd

Nije mi jasno da takvo razmišljanje još uvijek postoji unatoč svim tim informacijama, koje su skoro svakom dostupne. Zar je to da sebi olakšamo prije toga da beba jede samo majčino mlijeko?   :Crying or Very sad:  

Među najgorima su mi bili komentari o onome da ako se beba probudila po noci, dobila samo dudu i ništa više!?! i tak kao spava od 3.5 mjeseca..   :Crying or Very sad:   Zar smo zaboravili da su prve tri najvažnije i da se beba ne budi uvijek zbog gladi već i zbog traženja sigurnosti i ljubavi?   :Sad:  

A kad smo već kod toga, čula sam za slučaj (frnedica od frendice), koja je to isto radila, i nikak joj nismo mogle objasniti zakaj to ne tak. U biti frendica joj objasnjavala i nosila članke i sve i svašta i ništa...   :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

ctm, prilično je beskorisno prenositi ono što je napisano negdje drugdje i potom se nad time zgražati. zašto se ne bi registrirala pa pokušala educirati?

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

pa sad ozbiljno razmišljam o tome!   :Smile:   i vjerojatno hoću!   :Smile:

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

eto, poslala im svoje mišljenje...   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

bolje da ne čitam takvo što...sam me ubije u pojam...valjda sam preemocionalna...a ispravljat takve krive drine...uf

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> ctm, prilično je beskorisno prenositi ono što je napisano negdje drugdje i potom se nad time zgražati. zašto se ne bi registrirala pa pokušala educirati?



slazem se s ovim

iako, ja ne citam druge forume niti postam na njima bas zbog svog mira, na mnogima sam nailazila na notorne stavove o dojenju, dohrani i sl. Odgoju... Pisem jedino ovdje jer mi se cini da tu moji stavovi nisu usamljeni a da su i u manjini, nisu ismijani. Kad bi negdje napisala da dojim i ne dajem vodu bebi od 4 mjeseca, vjerujem da bih previse redaka morala potrositi da se opravdam zakaj to cinim. A to mi se ne da. A ne da mi se ni educirati. Tko zeli znati, saznat ce. Danas bar to nije tesko.

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Pa ni ja inace ne sudjelujem na ostalim forumima. Ovaj mi je od pocetka bio naj po mom razmišljanju. No ovaj put sam trazila nesto po internetu te tak naletela na taj topic. I nisam mogla vjerovat. I morala sam izraziti svoje mišljenje i savjete   :Smile:   jer me to kostalo samo minutu vremena, a ko zna. mozda koga ponukam da potrazi i vise informacija...

----------


## Snjeska

Neki dan sam čula priču,

moja prabaka je imala dvoje djece, dojla ih je.
Poslije njih dvoje rodila je još troje djece i svo troje joj je umrlo u dobi od mjesec do 5 mjeseci.
Neki ,,pametni" doktor joj je rekao da joj mlijeko ne valja te da joj stoga umiru djeca i da sljedeće dijete ne smije dojiti.
Rodila je curicu i počela ju odmah hraniti mlijekom, s 15 dana kašasta hrana :/ 
Ta curica danas ima 70-tak godina  :Heart:  

Kad sam čula tu priču postalo mi je jasno kako je dojenje počelo izumirati  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja nisam uspjela dojiti, ali moja cura je 5.5 mjeseci bila samo na mom mlijeku. Izdajam se.
U to vrijeme sam doživjela veliki šok, nisam mogla redovito izdajati i mlijeko se smanjilo.
Još uvijek se izdajam, ali sada su to samo 3 obroka dnevno moje mlijeko i 2 adaptirano.
I svi se čude, kako mogu tako dugo.
A ja bi barem do godinu dana ovako, trudit ću se jer moje nedonošče u ovih 7.5 mjeseci svog života nije imalo ni jednom čak ni smrcav nosic :D 
U mlijeku je tajna  :Heart:  , u maminom mlijeku naravno  :Wink:

----------


## Snjeska

Neki dan sam čula priču,

moja prabaka je imala dvoje djece, dojla ih je.
Poslije njih dvoje rodila je još troje djece i svo troje joj je umrlo u dobi od mjesec do 5 mjeseci.
Neki ,,pametni" doktor joj je rekao da joj mlijeko ne valja te da joj stoga umiru djeca i da sljedeće dijete ne smije dojiti.
Rodila je curicu i počela ju odmah hraniti kravljim mlijekom, s 15 dana kašasta hrana :/ 
Ta curica danas ima 70-tak godina  :Heart:  

Kad sam čula tu priču postalo mi je jasno kako je dojenje počelo izumirati  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja nisam uspjela dojiti, ali moja cura je 5.5 mjeseci bila samo na mom mlijeku. Izdajam se.
U to vrijeme sam doživjela veliki šok, nisam mogla redovito izdajati i mlijeko se smanjilo.
Još uvijek se izdajam, ali sada su to samo 3 obroka dnevno moje mlijeko i 2 adaptirano.
I svi se čude, kako mogu tako dugo.
A ja bi barem do godinu dana ovako, trudit ću se jer moje nedonošče u ovih 7.5 mjeseci svog života nije imalo ni jednom čak ni smrcav nosic :D 
U mlijeku je tajna  :Heart:  , u maminom mlijeku naravno  :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Pa ni ja inace ne sudjelujem na ostalim forumima. Ovaj mi je od pocetka bio naj po mom razmišljanju. No ovaj put sam trazila nesto po internetu te tak naletela na taj topic. I nisam mogla vjerovat. I morala sam izraziti svoje mišljenje i savjete    jer me to kostalo samo minutu vremena, a ko zna. mozda koga ponukam da potrazi i vise informacija...


a joj, nije to kritika nikome tko sudjeluje na drugim forumima, ima ih zanimljivih ali ja imam pretanke zivce. Do mene je to...

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

> CountdownToMiracle prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ni ja inace ne sudjelujem na ostalim forumima. Ovaj mi je od pocetka bio naj po mom razmišljanju. No ovaj put sam trazila nesto po internetu te tak naletela na taj topic. I nisam mogla vjerovat. I morala sam izraziti svoje mišljenje i savjete    jer me to kostalo samo minutu vremena, a ko zna. mozda koga ponukam da potrazi i vise informacija...
> 
> 
> a joj, nije to kritika nikome tko sudjeluje na drugim forumima, ima ih zanimljivih ali ja imam pretanke zivce. Do mene je to...


ma nisam ja to ni shvatila ko kritiku   :Smile:  

ma i ja ponekad imam pretanke zivce, pa jednostavno presutim svoje mišljenje na neke komentare   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

ok onda, ponekad pisem brzo bez smajlica, pa zvuci grublje nego mislim. UVIJEK sam za toleranciju   :Kiss:

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

I ja sam uvijek za toleranciju  :D

----------


## ma za

Evo da se i ja priključim. Doslovno sam zbunjena i malo čudne volje pa bih svašta tu mogla napisati. Još dojim i zbilja ne mislim prestati tako dugo dok D neće to sama učiniti. Na početku nije htjela cicati i imala sam gadnih problema s izdajanjem. M je nekako čudno odgojen pa mu se dojenje na početku gadilo i nije mu bilo jasno zašto ju ne hranimo s mlijekom iz kutije ili kravljim ili tko zna kakvim glupostima (jer paralelno sa mnom je rodila njegova seka koja nije dojila jer ona nema mlijeka i već sa 2 mj bebi davala nešto konkretno!). No, krenula sam u nemoguću misiju i postigla uspjeh bar kod M, sad i on zagovara da što duže dojim i u našoj prehrani nema čokolina, smokića, jogurtića, pudingića! jedemo voće, povrće, meso i cicamo. Ja sam zadovoljna! No kad drugima kažem da dojim dobijem one čudne poglede kao da nisam baš normalna, no ruku na srce onda i ja uputim takve poglede tim osobama i gotov problem.  8)  Ak mi se pruži prilika još i dojim pred njima, pa kad je bal nek je bal. 
No nek se zna, u Vž obilazi jedna patronažna koja mjeri vrijeme cicanja!  Ispod 15 min nije dobro - to ona tvrdi. No ja se time ne zamaram.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

LOL 
kaj bi rekla na moju M? Ona doji po dvije - tri minute (nacelno) a s 4 mjeseca ima 7 kila - samo na prsima. Pozdravi patronaznu od Lucije Ellen   :Grin:

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

> No nek se zna, u Vž obilazi jedna patronažna koja mjeri vrijeme cicanja!  Ispod 15 min nije dobro - to ona tvrdi. No ja se time ne zamaram.


Meni dolazi super patronažna, koja je imala puno super dobrih savjeta o dojenju, poticala i ohrabrivala dojenje i sve prirodno itd.

No u Vž bolnici, kad sam rodila, bilo je bezbroj bisera tamošnjih medicinskih sestara sa sličnim komentarima:
"Kaj opet je na cici?" (Ja sam u početku imala svoju curicu skoro non stop na cici, jer je to ona tako tražila  :Smile:  ona se polako učila, a i ja i to smo odradile u miru, polako i sa strpljenjem, ne slušajući komentare)
"Nema vam kaj mala biti tak dugo na cici. Ona kaj misli pojesti, pojest će u prvih 10 minuta. Posle se samo igra s cicom"   :Rolling Eyes:  
"Budite ju svaka 3 sata za podoj!" (Ja kao - aha- i onda po svojem   :Smile:  )
"Hoćete da ju malo dohranim, kaj se malo i vi odmorite?"  :shock:  (Tu noć sam bdjela nad njom, jer je ta sestra stalno ulazila s bocicom u sobu, i ja sam se non stop s njom morila pregovarati i boriti da zakaj ne bocica   :Sad:  )
I tako dalje i tako dalje... Tih tri dana je bilo jako naporno...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> LOL 
> kaj bi rekla na moju M? Ona doji po dvije - tri minute (nacelno) a s 4 mjeseca ima 7 kila - samo na prsima. Pozdravi patronaznu od Lucije Ellen


ispravak: skoro 8 kila!   :Grin:

----------


## nejla

> Pojavio se novi BH roditeljski forum na kojem ja vježbam svoju taktičnost, ali slabo mi ide   . Proistekao je iz nekog slovenačkog, ringeraja.ba. Ja u glavnom pokupim prnje kad pročitam par postova, žao mi, ali jednostavno ne mogu komunicirati na tom nivou. Zbog toga još više cijenim Rodine moderatorice, i njihov mukotrpni rad.


Jesi li pomislila prije nego sto si napisala ovaj post da bi neko mogao ovo procitati ko je na forumu te "zaostale" ringeraje. Na ovoj temi je i previse sarkazma i licemjerja da mi dodje da povracam. 
Molim moderatore koji se nisu do sada sjetili da izbrisu ovu temu

----------


## MarikaPika

> kad me zbunjeno pitaju: još dojiš?
> ja im zbunjeno odgovaram: * a šta , da sisa kravu?*
>  
> pa se ljudi zamisle..
> a šta ti drugo ostaje kad makneš tetrapak-posrednik?


Draga MG,ovo moram da ti ukradem i krenem da navodim kao razlog zablenutim mamama po parkicu,kojima nije jasno zasto beba od 14 meseci siki.

----------


## alef

Najveći problem sigurno jeste okolina... ali nije sve tako crno u bih... naime, siroki krug mojih prijateljica i poznanica doji do 2 godine zivota (jer je to ono sto Kur'an naziva "upotpunjeno dojenje")... i sigurne su da je to za djecu najbolje...a da se generacija nasih mama cudi - cudi se...

----------


## mozarela

> Najveći problem sigurno jeste okolina... ali nije sve tako crno u bih... naime, siroki krug mojih prijateljica i poznanica doji do 2 godine zivota (jer je to ono sto Kur'an naziva "upotpunjeno dojenje")... i sigurne su da je to za djecu najbolje...a da se generacija nasih mama cudi - cudi se...



vidiš to je dobro. ako nikako drugačije a onda se barem religijski prenosi i uči ono što je dobro a što ljudi vremenom zaborave.

mislim da u bibliji tako nešto ne stoji a bilo bi dobro da sve religije imaju tako poučno štivo.

----------


## Leni

hm.. ja sam isto šašava jer još dojim a moj f. ima tek 7,5 mj..

moja šogorica npr. pita još dojiš?ja velim da, kaže ona ajme pa kako ćeš ga odviknuti.. 
pa nikako, sisati će do škole.  :Laughing:  

ona svoje dijete šopa šećernim petit keksima s 4 mj, a ja sam luda što svog dojim..

----------


## Leilani-m

Meni svekrva već par mjeseci tupi kako moram malog navikavati na šećer i davati mu keksiće, pudingiće i slične gluposti :shock:  a da stvar bude gora, ona je teta u vrtiću. I nikakvi argumenti ne dopiru do nje, ni pedijatrijske udruge, ni svjetske zdravstvene organizacije, ni unicefa...
Tako da se ne usudim malca ostaviti samog s njom, jer već sumnjam da mu je probala uvaliti malo šećera (bijelog, kristalnog - da lizne) kad sam ja okrenula leđa  :Evil or Very Mad:  
btw, gledala sam jelovnik u jednim jaslicama - svaki dan, ali apsolutno SVAKI je ujutro kakao ili nešto drugo čokoladno!!! :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

> .. naime, siroki krug mojih prijateljica i poznanica doji do 2 godine zivota (jer je to ono sto Kur'an naziva "upotpunjeno dojenje")......


i to sa punim pravom
naime do 2. godine dijete najbrže raste, dosegne cca 50% svoje odrasle visine
dakle , to je vrijeme velike potrebe za kalcijem, koji je dakako najbolji iz majčinog mljeka

----------


## Ms. Mar

> naime, siroki krug mojih prijateljica i poznanica doji do 2 godine zivota (jer je to ono sto Kur'an naziva "upotpunjeno dojenje...


Jako mi se sviđa ovaj izraz. Puno više od 'produženog dojenja'.

Inače, ne sviđa mi se naslov ove teme (iako vidim da je otvorena dosta davno). Ne sviđa mi se da se zgražamo kad netko nešto radi drugačije od nas. Ne sviđa mi se da nečije neznanje proglašavamo zločinom. Pozivam nas sve da prepolovimo dojmove. Iz pozicije zgražanja se ništa ne može mijenjati na bolje. Iz pozicije razumijevanja se može puno više.

----------


## pomikaki

*alef*, daj reci nešto više o tome? To zbilja piše u Kur'anu? Gdje? (jest da sam ot...)

OnT - slažem se s *Ms. Mar*, zgražanje neće nikom pomoći, štoviše, s takvim stavom nećete nikom približiti svoje mišljenje, već ćete prije biti proglašeni fundamentalistima. I ja se ježim kad vidim što sve djeca jedu, ali ako imam prilike što reći, jako se puno cenzuriram. 
Radije svoj trud usmjeravam prema svom djetetu...

----------


## alef

Evo citati:

Majke neka doje djecu svoju pune dvije godine onima koji žele da dojenje potpuno bude (...) Niko neka se ne zadužuje iznad mogućnosti svojih: majka ne smije da trpi štetu zbog djeteta svoga, a ni otac zbog svoga djeteta (...) A ako njih dvoje na lijep način i sporazumno odluče da dijete odbiju, to nije grijeh. A ako zaželite da djeci svojoj dojilje nađete – pa, nije grijeh kada od srca ono što ste naumili date. (Bekare, 233)

Čovjeka smo zadužili da roditeljima svojim čini dobro; majka njegova s mukom ga nosi i u mukama ga rađa, nosi ga i doji trideset mjeseci... (Ahkaf, 15)

Ako računaš da najkraća trudnoća (da dijete preživi) traje 6 mjeseci, 30-6=24 mjeseca, dakle 2 godine opet  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Inače, ne sviđa mi se naslov ove teme (iako vidim da je otvorena dosta davno). Ne sviđa mi se da se zgražamo kad netko nešto radi drugačije od nas. Ne sviđa mi se da nečije neznanje proglašavamo zločinom. Pozivam nas sve da prepolovimo dojmove. Iz pozicije zgražanja se ništa ne može mijenjati na bolje. Iz pozicije razumijevanja se može puno više.


I mene grebe naslov teme, i sad je tema fakat prosla sve i svasta.  Ajde dajte prijedloge u sta bi je mogli preimenovati   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

*alef*, thnx   :Smile:

----------


## tibica

> Ms. Mar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, ne sviđa mi se naslov ove teme (iako vidim da je otvorena dosta davno). Ne sviđa mi se da se zgražamo kad netko nešto radi drugačije od nas. Ne sviđa mi se da nečije neznanje proglašavamo zločinom. Pozivam nas sve da prepolovimo dojmove. Iz pozicije zgražanja se ništa ne može mijenjati na bolje. Iz pozicije razumijevanja se može puno više.
> 
> 
> I mene grebe naslov teme, i sad je tema fakat prosla sve i svasta.  Ajde dajte prijedloge u sta bi je mogli preimenovati


"Najčešće greške neinformiranih" 

Predugačko ??   :Embarassed:

----------


## ninet

Ovo se svako malo povampiri. 
Nek se tema zove "Nemoj se zgražavati Ninet (Ne zgražavam se više majke mi) nego, ako mozes pomozi, ako ne -  šuti"

Bezveze.....Iz ove perspektive, dobro bih naribala otvaračicu teme, što zbog terminologije, što zbog nekonstruktivnosti. 
 :Smile:  

Predlažem da se tema briše i otvori nova na temu "Kako možemo pomoći suzbijanju neznanja o dojenju" pa da se u nju iskopiraju validni postovi s ove teme.

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Evo naslov je promijenjen.  Pls nastavite dalje na temu  :D

----------


## ninet

Hajd onda izedituj i prvi post jer ja kao pozivam na pomoc, a onda se opet zgražavam i progčašavam žene zločincima   :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Je'l čekamo Njojzu da u bašti kafea Central sve zajedno isučemo naša tajna oružja i zblanemo Sarajevo, te tako pomognemo suzbijanju neznanja o dojenju?

----------


## ninet

Što da ne?   :Grin:

----------


## wewa

isukacu i ja, ne moram dojiti   :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Onda dogovoreno!   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

To wewooooooooooooooo!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ne mogu da se suzdržim   :Laughing:  
Konobaru ćemo, prije no što se onesvjesti naručiti kafu i dodati kako "mlijeko imamo".

----------


## Maslačkica

> Ne mogu da se suzdržim   
> Konobaru ćemo, prije no što se onesvjesti naručiti kafu i dodati kako "mlijeko imamo".


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ninet

Prije nekog vremena sam pogledala sta se desava na forumu bebano pa sam vidjela da je jedna od moderatorica (sad se ne mogu sjetiti nadimka) osoba koja se javljala i ovdje, te da daje odlicne savjete o dojenju   :Smile:  Bas mi je drago da stvari idu nabolje.

Ja inace nisam pristalica teorija zavjere, ali moj odgovor na pitanje - ko podriva dojenje - je  - proizvođači formule. Pedijatri su samo njihovi plaćeni izaslanici. I ne treba se čuditi da je na nekom kongresu pedijatara data preporuka da se sa dohranom počne od 4 mjeseca. Treba provjeriti ko su sponzori kongresa.

Knjiga - priručnik za novopečene mame, koji se prodavao u porodilištu, na svakoj trećoj strani ima insert-reklamu The proizvođača. (Baška što je knjiga prepisana od američkih autorki)

----------


## tibica

Odbijam vjerovati da će osoba koja je odabrala biti pedijatar, dakle brinuti se za djecu, za nekoliko olovčica, blokića i zidni sat (ili nešto više  :/ ) pokušavati uništiti dojenje promoviranjem tj. forsiranjem formule. 
Rađe bi vjerovala da se radi o neznanju jer na to možemo utjecati, a na pokvarenost i pohlepu ne možemo.

----------


## anchie76

> Odbijam vjerovati da će osoba koja je odabrala biti pedijatar, dakle brinuti se za djecu, za nekoliko olovčica, blokića i zidni sat (ili nešto više  :/ ) pokušavati uništiti dojenje promoviranjem tj. forsiranjem formule. 
> Rađe bi vjerovala da se radi o neznanju jer na to možemo utjecati, a na pokvarenost i pohlepu ne možemo.


Ne rade oni to iz pokvarenosti i pohlepe.  Neznanje je u igri.  O dojenju i rjesavanju problema njima nitko ne prica, a o kolikama i kako ih uspjesno rijesiti prica proizvodjac formule, i jos doktor dobije bodove za prisustvovanje seminaru.

----------


## tibica

Da, definitivno je majci u "nevolji" lakše servirati već sročena objašnjenja i rješenja proizvođača formule (pošto imaju proizvod za sve naše probleme  :/ ) nego objasniti joj i pomoći da spasi dojenje.

----------


## tibica

Eto, u malo pozitivnijem tonu moram reći da je moja pedijatrica u trenutku moje "nevolje" bila potpuno prodojeća... Za razliku od med. sestre, ali nju smo zanemarili   :Grin:  .

----------


## anchie76

> nego objasniti joj i pomoći da spasi dojenje.


To mogu jedino ako su se sami dodatno educirali.. jer info s faksa su bile (moguce) davno, preporuke i u tom dijelu se miijenjaju (znanost saznaje stalno nove stvari), nuzna je konstantna edukacija.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I naše patronažne sestre su važna karika u lancu podrivanja, jer kad ti nakon 5-6 dana dođe patronažna, a tebi prvo dijete, i kaže ti da je gladno i da bi ga trebalo dohranit, tebi to zvuči kao da svoje vlastito prvorođenče moriš glađu i zna se šta uradiš. Ni jedna ne kaže da je dijete možda gladno i da ga treba češće i duže držati na sisi   :Sad:

----------


## Pepita

> I naše patronažne sestre su važna karika u lancu podrivanja, jer kad ti nakon 5-6 dana dođe patronažna, a tebi prvo dijete, i kaže ti da je gladno i da bi ga trebalo dohranit, tebi to zvuči kao da svoje vlastito prvorođenče moriš glađu i zna se šta uradiš. Ni jedna ne kaže da je dijete možda gladno i da ga treba češće i duže držati na sisi


Istina!!!
Moja je patronažna bila užas, ma zaista užas. Isto mi je počela priče da bi beba trebala više napredovati, itd...
Kako sam bila upućena u dojenje, bar ono osnovno, čitajući RODINE stranice, rekla sam joj da me pusti na miru.

----------


## tibica

> I naše patronažne sestre su važna karika u lancu podrivanja, jer kad ti nakon 5-6 dana dođe patronažna, a tebi prvo dijete, i kaže ti da je gladno i da bi ga trebalo dohranit, tebi to zvuči kao da svoje vlastito prvorođenče moriš glađu i zna se šta uradiš. Ni jedna ne kaže da je dijete možda gladno i da ga treba češće i duže držati na sisi


Ali i tu je važno ženino samopouzdanje i educiranost.
Isto kao i u puno drugih stvari ljudi će ti dati savjet za koji oni misle da je ispravan, a ti moraš odlučiti hoćeš li ga poslušati ili ne.
Moja patronažna je bila super što se tiče puno stvari, čak je bila i prodojeća, no u kriznom trenutku je i ona spomenula AD i preporučila nadohranu nakon podoja. Nisam je poslušala. Nakon mjesec dana me nazvala (zadovoljna što ju nisam poslušala   :Smile:  ) i predložila mi da se uključim u grupu za potporu dojenju.

Imam osjećaj da je (u srcu) htjela podržati moje napore da isključivo dojim, ali valjda im profesija krivo savjetuje.  :/

----------


## tibica

> tibica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  nego objasniti joj i pomoći da spasi dojenje.
> 
> 
> To mogu jedino ako su se sami dodatno educirali.. jer info s faksa su bile (moguce) davno, preporuke i u tom dijelu se miijenjaju (znanost saznaje stalno nove stvari), nuzna je konstantna edukacija.


Mislim da u današnje vrijeme informatizacije i dostupnosti podataka nemaju puno dobrih izgovora za needuciranost.   :Sad:

----------


## mozarela

a opet postoji stara škola i nova škola. ne znam ni sama koja šta zagovara ali sam se iznenadila kada mi je mlada doktorica savjetovala da prestanem dojiti zbog laktacijske žutice mada su sve nove preporuke da se to ne radi.  :Rolling Eyes:  
srećom sam se sama informirala i znala da ne samo da ne smijem prestati dojiti nego moram pojačati napore u tome s obirom na tadašnje sve probleme s kojma se suočavao moj mali miš.

ne znam da li sam ikada do sada spomenula koliko sam zahvalna dr. Jaklin iz Klaićeve koja je poduzela sve da ostanem uz dijete i da ga dojim dok je bio tamo u bolnici.  Ja sam tu zapravo bila posebno uporna i prve dane sam bila cijelo vrijeme uz dijete a u noći sam dolazila u 12 u 3 pa opet ujutro da ga dojim.  Mnoge majke moraju odbiti iz čistog nedostatka prostora. mislim da je to ogroman problem jer kome je više potrebna prirodna prehrana nego bolesnoj dječici?

----------

